# Milan-Verona: domenica 13 dicembre ore 15.00 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Milan - Verona, domenica 13 dicembre 2015 ore 15.00. Tv Sky e Premium.

Sedicesima giornata di Serie A 2015/2016, Milan-Verona, partita in progrogramma domenica 13 dicembre 2015 alle ore 15.00 presso lo stadio Meazza.

L'ultima gara, nello scorso campionato, tra le due squadre si è conclusa 2-2. 

Diretta della partita su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 15.00 di domenica 13 dicembre 2015.

In questo topic tutto sul match, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Riusciremo a vincere almeno questa?


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Dicembre 2015)

Forse si vince per poi pareggiare quella seguente, ormai e' cosi da anni


----------



## Aragorn (7 Dicembre 2015)

Voglio essere il primo a scriverlo "questa è da vincere assolutamente"


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Voglio essere il primo a scriverlo "questa è da vincere assolutamente"



Se facessimo una ricerca sulla barra del sito scrivendo "da vincere assolutamente" uscirebbero fuori 17 mila topic.


----------



## Hammer (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ve lo dico a fare...

Gol di Toni manco quotato


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2015)

*Hallfredsson e Rafael saltano il Milan per squalifica.*


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Dicembre 2015)

riusciremo pure a far segnare Pazzini magari. 

questa non è da vincere, è da stravincere.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Dicembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> riusciremo pure a far segnare Pazzini magari.
> 
> questa non è da vincere, è da stravincere.




il pazzo è infortunato. Fortunati noi


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2015)

Mi sa che salto. Sono veramente tanto, tanto stanco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2015)

Anche io Penso che non la guarderò .. Sono troppo amareggiato


----------



## Kazarian88 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Pretendo un risultato netto. Dal 3-0 in su.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Dicembre 2015)

PARTITA DELLA RISCOSSA...... 

L ENNESIMA..... Che mai arriva... Mai arriva da anni

E mai arriverà finché il nano e la cravatta gialla guideranno questo club


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2015)

se ciao a quanto è quotata la prima vittoria del Verona in campionato?


----------



## Black (9 Dicembre 2015)

fin'ora almeno con le squadre derelitte abbiamo fatto bella figura (Lazio, Samp) , ma non si può dare per scontato nulla con questo Milan


----------



## Didaco (9 Dicembre 2015)

A cosa serve vincere? Tanto l'europa la vediamo col binocolo


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Da stravincere. Non oso pensare ad altro. Il Carpi al confronto sembra il Barca.


----------



## Aron (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ultima partita di Mihajlovic in caso di sconfitta, ma fino ad ora il Milan ha sempre vinto quelle partite in cui Sinisa era al limite.


----------



## zlatan (9 Dicembre 2015)

E pensare che vincendo questa rischieremmo di andare a soli 4/5 punti dal terzo posto... Ma loro non hanno mai vinto, e prima o poi....


----------



## Devil (9 Dicembre 2015)

Tanto ormai la stagione è bella che finita, la partita col Carpi ha sancito il "The End" e son partiti i titoli di coda. Vincere, perdere, pareggiare, non ha più alcuna importanza ormai.


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche io Penso che non la guarderò .. Sono troppo amareggiato



Idem. Anche se vinceremo visto che affrontiamo una squadra che globalmente sta più in crisi di noi.


----------



## HyenaSmith (9 Dicembre 2015)

E' brutto da dire, ma per quanto mi riguarda ormai si tifa contro ad oltranza. Prima crolliamo, prima avviamo un processo di risanamento, il limite è stato superato a Crotone, una roba del genere è vergognosa.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Dicembre 2015)

*Secondo il sito della Gazzetta, sia Balotelli che Bertolacci sono recuperati per domenica, anche se ovviamente non partiranno titolari. 

Entrambi i giocatori hanno lavorato in gruppo con i compagni nell'allenamento odierno. *


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> E' brutto da dire, ma per quanto mi riguarda ormai si tifa contro ad oltranza. Prima crolliamo, prima avviamo un processo di risanamento, il limite è stato superato a Crotone, una roba del genere è vergognosa.



sOno diversi anni che crolliamo e non è cambiato nulla, quindi non ha senso


----------



## HyenaSmith (10 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sOno diversi anni che crolliamo e non è cambiato nulla, quindi non ha senso



Sì ma ci vuole il botto pesante, spero in un armageddon prima dell'anno zero perchè più si va avanti e più le radici della mediocrità si stanno infiltrando in questa società e io temo che si possa arrivare ad un punto di non ritorno. Serve fare piazza pulita il più presto possibile o sarà troppo tardi per sperare in una ripresa. Già sta crescendo esponenzialmente il numero di tifosi mediocrizzati e gallianizzati e leggendo alcune cose qua dentro c'è da rimanere a bocca aperta, non voglio immaginare se l'andazzo dovesse continuare ad essere questo cosa potrebbe succedere tra qualche anno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Sì ma ci vuole il botto pesante, spero in un armageddon prima dell'anno zero perchè più si va avanti e più le radici della mediocrità si stanno infiltrando in questa società e io temo che si possa arrivare ad un punto di non ritorno. Serve fare piazza pulita il più presto possibile o sarà troppo tardi per sperare in una ripresa. Già sta crescendo esponenzialmente il numero di tifosi mediocrizzati e gallianizzati e leggendo alcune cose qua dentro c'è da rimanere a bocca aperta, non voglio immaginare se l'andazzo dovesse continuare ad essere questo cosa potrebbe succedere tra qualche anno.



a loro non gliene frega quasi nulla dei risultati sportivi, purtroppo non vedo soluzione


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Dicembre 2015)

*Sarà Valeri l'arbitro di Milan-Verona.*


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a loro non gliene frega quasi nulla dei risultati sportivi, purtroppo non vedo soluzione



Però gli interessano quelli economici, secondo me se rimaniamo ancora senza CL qualcosa succede.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però gli interessano quelli economici, secondo me se rimaniamo ancora senza CL qualcosa succede.



io credo che guadagnano lo stesso, Galliani e gli affari col Genoa, si gonfiano i bilanci e poi sul campo quello che viene viene


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

4-4-2

Donnarumma
Abate
Alex
Romagnoli
Calabria (De Sciglio)
Niang
Montolivo
Kucka (De Jong)
Bonaventura
Bacca
Luiz Adriano*


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Dicembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Valeri l'arbitro di Milan-Verona.*


Male.


----------



## Aron (10 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però gli interessano quelli economici, secondo me se rimaniamo ancora senza CL qualcosa succede.



Anche perché gli sponsor pagano per un Milan vincente e come minimo in champions. Un terzo anno senza coppe ne allontanerebbe molti.


----------



## Jack28 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Tifare contro non esiste, quindi forza ragazzi.


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Berlusconi è, prima di ogni altra cosa, un imprenditore; quindi venderà il Milan quando capirà che è diventato un affare in perdita e cercando di guadagnarci il più possibile.
Per questo non esiste il rischio retrocessione o fallimento.
E per lo stesso motivo andare in Champions o meno, economicamente, a lui cambia poco: se vai in Champions guadagni più soldi ma devi spenderne per mantenere competitiva la rosa, stando fuori dall'europa non guadagni, ma spendi anche meno.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Dicembre 2015)

*Ecco le probabili formazza di Milan-Verona secondo Sportmediaset: 

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Niang, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.

Verona (4-4-2): Gollini; Pisano, Moras, Bianchetti, Souprayen; Sala, Viviani, Greco, Ionita; Toni, Siligardi. *


----------



## HyenaSmith (10 Dicembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazza di Milan-Verona secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Niang, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
> 
> Verona (4-4-2): Gollini; Pisano, Moras, Bianchetti, Souprayen; Sala, Viviani, Greco, Ionita; Toni, Siligardi. *



Ogni formazione è un pugno in un occhio, 3/4 della difesa totalmente da rifare, centrocampo pieno di gente (scarsa) fuori ruolo e due prime punte a non fare le prime punte. Poi si stupiscono se non c'è gioco, i giocatori questi sono, meglio di così in campo non si può mettere.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Dicembre 2015)

Niang centrocampista tornante mi sembra una stupidagine


----------



## mistergao (11 Dicembre 2015)

Mi sbaglierò, ma secondo me se non vinciamo (difficile, eh, il Verona è una roba davvero indegna) Miha salta.
Per quanto riguarda la partita, speriamo che i tifosi veronesi se ne stiano tranquillini e non sfascino tutto quello che trovano nel tragitto metropolitana-stadio, come già fatto in passato.


----------



## Kaladin85 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Niang centrocampista tornante mi sembra una stupidagine



E' l'unica alternativa a cerci, visto che Honda è praticamente fuori rosa; e comunque in fascia ci sa giocare e si sacrifica in fase difensiva, perdendo lucidità in attacco, certo, ma a fare i gol dovrebbero pensarci le due punte.
Tra Niang e cerci, beh, la scelta è ovvia.

In fondo abbiamo un centrocampo in cui 3\4 dei giocatori sono nel loro ruolo naturale e Niang in uno in cui può giocare tranquillamente; rispetto al 4-3-3 dove erano tutti fuori ruolo...



mistergao ha scritto:


> Mi sbaglierò, ma secondo me se non vinciamo (difficile, eh, il Verona è una roba davvero indegna) Miha salta.
> Per quanto riguarda la partita, speriamo che i tifosi veronesi se ne stiano tranquillini e non sfascino tutto quello che trovano nel tragitto metropolitana-stadio, come già fatto in passato.



Ma non è vietata agli ospiti?


----------



## kolao95 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Finalmente Bacca e Luiz insieme, era ora. Il colombiano ha reso alla grande solo col brasiliano affianco, anche perché si intendono abbastanza bene: Luiz va incontro al portatore di palla e Bacca scatta in profondità.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Finalmente Bacca e Luiz insieme, era ora. Il colombiano ha reso alla grande solo col brasiliano affianco, anche perché si intendono abbastanza bene: Luiz va incontro al portatore di palla e Bacca scatta in profondità.



Sono d'accordo e lo dico da tanto, più che altro Bacca fa spesso uso degli 1-2 ma col tridente non c'era proprio possibilità.

Peccato per Niang, speriamo non pregiudichi la prestazione.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo e lo dico da tanto, più che altro Bacca fa spesso uso degli 1-2 ma col tridente non c'era proprio possibilità.
> 
> Peccato per Niang, speriamo non pregiudichi la prestazione.



Quoto. Purtroppo uno dei tre o va tenuto fuori oppure lo sacrifichi e lo metti fuori ruolo. Comunque c'è da dire che Niang è meglio di Cerci in entrambe le fasi.


----------



## zlatan (11 Dicembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Mi sbaglierò, ma secondo me se non vinciamo (difficile, eh, il Verona è una roba davvero indegna) Miha salta.
> Per quanto riguarda la partita, speriamo che i tifosi veronesi se ne stiano tranquillini e non sfascino tutto quello che trovano nel tragitto metropolitana-stadio, come già fatto in passato.



Grazie a Dio è vietata agli ospiti....


----------



## zlatan (11 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> E' brutto da dire, ma per quanto mi riguarda ormai si tifa contro ad oltranza. Prima crolliamo, prima avviamo un processo di risanamento, il limite è stato superato a Crotone, una roba del genere è vergognosa.


Ma voi che dite di tifare contro, davvero tifate contro o dite codesta stupidata tanto per farvi notare??? Io parlo da super incazzato, non c'e' partita in cui non bestemmio contro la società, ma mai e poi mai, potrei tifare contro o addirittura non vedere le partite. Le cose sono 2: o è una balla quella che dite di tifare contro e credo e spero sia così, oppure siete interisti o gobbi non tifosi del Milan....
Ma scusate voi a Milan - Cavese dove eravate? Se abbiamo tifato a Milan Cavese, possiamo non tifare adesso??? Certo prego tutti i giorni che Bee alla fine in un modo o nell'altro arrivi, ma tifare contro mai non si può.....


----------



## HyenaSmith (11 Dicembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma voi che dite di tifare contro, davvero tifate contro o dite codesta stupidata tanto per farvi notare??? Io parlo da super incazzato, non c'e' partita in cui non bestemmio contro la società, ma mai e poi mai, potrei tifare contro o addirittura non vedere le partite. Le cose sono 2: o è una balla quella che dite di tifare contro e credo e spero sia così, oppure siete interisti o gobbi non tifosi del Milan....
> Ma scusate voi a Milan - Cavese dove eravate? Se abbiamo tifato a Milan Cavese, possiamo non tifare adesso??? Certo prego tutti i giorni che Bee alla fine in un modo o nell'altro arrivi, ma tifare contro mai non si può.....



Classico casuale che mischia storie e situazioni diverse. Quando il Milan giocava contro la Cavese nessuno andava ogni giorno ai microfoni a fare proclami illusori o ancora peggio IRRISORI nei confronti dei tifosi. Era un brutto periodo, ma nella drammaticità della situazione c'era stata una profonda pulizia dell'ambiente e c'era un clima di onestà. Se a me domani Galliani dicesse che i soldi non ci sono e che possono allestire massimo una squadra da settimo posto, penso che qui nessuno sarebbe irritato più di tanto. Il problema sono i proclami e gli affari sporchi che regnano all'interno di questa società che sguazza nella corruzione più totale. Il Milan di serie B era molto più Milan di quello di adesso. Il tifoso non chiede lo scudetto, chiede che chi ogni giorno sputa sui nostri simboli, ci sfrutti per avvantaggiare il proprio portafogli a discapito della squadra, offenda continuamente l'intelligenza delle persone, sia immediatamente estromesso dalla società. E' questo che a molti di voi sfugge, voi che continuate a fare paragoni campati in aria. Prima questa gente viene estirpata dal Milan, prima si diminuiranno realmente i rischi di tornare in serie B, perchè un altro anno di milioni buttati all'aria come questo e davvero si inizia a sudare freddo. Tifare contro è una cosa relativa, nel senso che non è che uno a casa si siede e si mette la sciarpa del Verona, semplicemente in caso di sconfitta spera che l'ennesima umiliazione convinca quei farabutti a farsi da parte. E concludo dicendo che preferirei un Milan come quello dell'82/83 che nonostante militasse in serie B ti dava la sensazione di poter crescere e dopo un anno difficile potersi rigenerare per tornare a combattere per vincere, piuttosto che questo Milan relegato ad un purgatorio di continue umiliazioni che non da alcun segnale di svolta verso un futuro migliore. Anzi, avallare questo finto Milan e questa società vuol dire volere il male dei colori rossoneri.


----------



## zlatan (11 Dicembre 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Classico casuale che mischia storie e situazioni diverse. Quando il Milan giocava contro la Cavese nessuno andava ogni giorno ai microfoni a fare proclami illusori o ancora peggio IRRISORI nei confronti dei tifosi. Era un brutto periodo, ma nella drammaticità della situazione c'era stata una profonda pulizia dell'ambiente e c'era un clima di onestà. Se a me domani Galliani dicesse che i soldi non ci sono e che possono allestire massimo una squadra da settimo posto, penso che qui nessuno sarebbe irritato più di tanto. Il problema sono i proclami e gli affari sporchi che regnano all'interno di questa società che sguazza nella corruzione più totale. Il Milan di serie B era molto più Milan di quello di adesso. Il tifoso non chiede lo scudetto, chiede che chi ogni giorno sputa sui nostri simboli, ci sfrutti per avvantaggiare il proprio portafogli a discapito della squadra, offenda continuamente l'intelligenza delle persone, sia immediatamente estromesso dalla società. E' questo che a molti di voi sfugge, voi che continuate a fare paragoni campati in aria. Prima questa gente viene estirpata dal Milan, prima si diminuiranno realmente i rischi di tornare in serie B, perchè un altro anno di milioni buttati all'aria come questo e davvero si inizia a sudare freddo. Tifare contro è una cosa relativa, nel senso che non è che uno a casa si siede e si mette la sciarpa del Verona, semplicemente in caso di sconfitta spera che l'ennesima umiliazione convinca quei farabutti a farsi da parte. E concludo dicendo che preferirei un Milan come quello dell'82/83 che nonostante militasse in serie B ti dava la sensazione di poter crescere e dopo un anno difficile potersi rigenerare per tornare a combattere per vincere, piuttosto che questo Milan relegato ad un purgatorio di continue umiliazioni che non da alcun segnale di svolta verso un futuro migliore.



Questo è un discorso già più accettabile, e da come parli quegli anni li hai vissuti anche te.
Devi pensare però a una cosa. Quegli anni ci davano piu' speranza, solo perchè eravamo piu' giovani noi, e vedevamo tutto in un modo diverso. Un pò come quelli che dicono, era meglio prima con tutte le partite alle 14 e 30 della domenica senza anticipi o posticipi.... Non è che era meglio prima, era che prima era diverso eravamo giovani e tutto era diverso. Chi è quel pazzo che può preferire gli anni 80 quando aspettavi con ansia 90' minuto, per vedere 2 minuti scarni di sintesi, o la sintesi alle 19 di mezz'ora pregando che facessero vedere la tua squadra, anzichè adesso quando ti puoi vedere la tua squadra in diretta da casa, o un tutto il calcio minuto per minuto in televisione, che era quello che speravo da piccolo succedesse un giorno? Col Milan è uguale: chi mai davvero puo' aver pensato che con l'arrivo di quel delinquente di Farina, avessimo speranze di tornare grandi come negli anni 60? Nessuno, solo che noi eravamo piccoli adolescenti o giovani, e ci andava bene tutto pur di vedere i nostri ragazzi allo stadio anche con la Cavese, che prima o poi le cose sarebbero andate meglio.
Ora se davvero continuando a perdere e retrocedendo questi mentecatti che ci guidano, se ne andassero, allora mi metto davvero la sciarpa del Verona Domenica e del Frosinone domenica prossima, ma a sta gente nn importa più niente del nostro grande amore, altrimenti dopo 3 anni di figuracce, avrebbero già venduto. Ed è per questo che a prescindere non riesco a sperare che il Milan perda....


----------



## Kaladin85 (11 Dicembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma voi che dite di tifare contro, davvero tifate contro o dite codesta stupidata tanto per farvi notare??? Io parlo da super incazzato, non c'e' partita in cui non bestemmio contro la società, ma mai e poi mai, potrei tifare contro o addirittura non vedere le partite. Le cose sono 2: o è una balla quella che dite di tifare contro e credo e spero sia così, oppure siete interisti o gobbi non tifosi del Milan....
> Ma scusate voi a Milan - Cavese dove eravate? Se abbiamo tifato a Milan Cavese, possiamo non tifare adesso??? Certo prego tutti i giorni che Bee alla fine in un modo o nell'altro arrivi, ma tifare contro mai non si può.....



Chi tifa contro è un illuso, perchè pensa che, magicamente, berlusconi decida di cacciare galliani o vendere la società a causa dei risultati sportivi, eventualità che non si realizzerà mai.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Chi tifa contro è un illuso, perchè pensa che, magicamente, berlusconi decida di cacciare galliani o vendere la società a causa dei risultati sportivi, eventualità che non si realizzerà mai.



Credo sia dal 2008 qui dentro che leggo gente che tifa contro cosi le cose cambiano. Gente che si augurava pure la B. Ne son passati di anni, ne son passate di sconfitte, eppure non è cambiato nulla. Come dici tu è solo un'illusione tifare contro sperando in qualcosa.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Dicembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma scusate voi a Milan - Cavese dove eravate?


io come, immagino, la maggioranza degli utenti del Forum eravamo ancora dentro le palle dei nostri padri. 

Battute a parte, condivido il tuo pensiero. Non riuscirei mai a tifare contro, anche perché sarebbe inutile (gli ultimi anni lo dimostrano alla grande)


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2015)

*Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Milan-Verona:

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Niang, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.

Verona (4-4-2): Gollini; Sala, Moras, Bianchetti, Pisano; Jankovic, Viviani, Greco, Ionita; Toni, Siligardi. *


----------



## Aron (11 Dicembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Milan-Verona:
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Niang, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
> 
> Verona (4-4-2): Gollini; Sala, Moras, Bianchetti, Pisano; Jankovic, Viviani, Greco, Ionita; Toni, Siligardi. *



Onestamente, se non ci fosse scritto Milan prima dell'elenco di quella formazione, secondo voi che squadra potrebbe essere? Io direi l'Udinese, o il Torino a esser generosi.
E l'Udinese di Bierhoof e Amoroso era pure più forte.


----------



## uoteghein (11 Dicembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Onestamente, se non ci fosse scritto Milan prima dell'elenco di quella formazione, secondo voi che squadra potrebbe essere? Io direi l'Udinese, o il Torino a esser generosi.
> E l'Udinese di Bierhoof e Amoroso era pure più forte.



Hai centrato IL punto.

Leggendo i primi 5 nomi, a parte il tanto (in maniera non troppo sensata) incensato Romagnoli, gli altri sono da alta Serie B. Ma davvero eh.
Abate, Alex, De Sciglio (questo De Sciglio ahimè), Montolivo, Kucka sono nomi che nel Milan non dovrebbero comparire se non alla voce "fisioterapisti". Siamo arrivati ad un livello inspiegabile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Hai centrato IL punto.
> 
> Leggendo i primi 5 nomi, a parte il tanto (in maniera non troppo sensata) incensato Romagnoli, gli altri sono da alta Serie B. Ma davvero eh.
> Abate, Alex, De Sciglio (questo De Sciglio ahimè), Montolivo, Kucka sono nomi che nel Milan non dovrebbero comparire se non alla voce "fisioterapisti". Siamo arrivati ad un livello inspiegabile.



sono nomi da Lazio, quello siamo, una squadra medio alta, se fossimo da serie b lotteremo per salvarci


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2015)

*Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Verona


Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Calabria; Niang, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
A disp.: Abbiati, De Sciglio, Zapata, Mexes, Poli, José Mauri, Kucka, Bertolacci, Honda, Suso, Cerci,Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic 
Squalificati: - 
Indisponibili: Menez, Diego Lopez, Antonelli 

Verona (4-2-3-1): Gollini; Sala, Moras, Bianchetti, Pisano; Viviani, Greco; Wszolek, Ionita, Siligardi; Toni. 
A disp.: Coppola, Vencato, Helander, Marquez, Winck, Fares, Checchin, Zaccagni, Jankovic, Tupta.All.: Delneri 
Squalificati: Rafael (2), Hallfredsson
Indisponibili: Romulo, Matuzalem, Albertazzi, Pazzini, Juanito Gomez, Souprayen*


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Verona
> 
> 
> Milan (4
> Speriamo che quel bidone di De Sciglio non recuperi sennò lo vediamo di nuovo in campo*


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Verona
> 
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Calabria; Niang, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
> ...



La formazione di per sè non è male, meglio di cosi faticherei a pensare chi mettere in campo. Certo vedere Niang nuovamente a fare il terzino è da brividi. 

Comunque se non si batte il Verona sarebbe da ridere. Sono messi non male, di più.


----------



## HyenaSmith (12 Dicembre 2015)

La formazione ha senso, bisogna capire se i soliti noti si daranno una svegliata. Comunque a me Ninag in quel ruolo non piace per niente, avrei giocato con L. Adriano prima punta, Niang seconda punta e Bertolacci laterale, bisogna capire però se mr. 20 milioni si è ripreso fisicamente e se ha intenzione di iniziare a giocare a calcio e smetterla di sfornare prestazioni fantasma, prima che si infortunasse mi sembrava in leggerissima crescita.


----------



## Butcher (12 Dicembre 2015)

Come lo vedete Bacca per questa partita?


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Verona
> 
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Calabria; Niang, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
> ...



90 milioni di mercato per giocare con Niang centrocampista destro


----------



## Kaladin85 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 90 milioni di mercato per giocare con Niang centrocampista destro



Purtoppo quando hai un ad ed un allenatore incapaci, che impostano la squadra ed il mercato su un modulo che prevede il trequartista, quando il titolare designato ha gravi, noti e seri problemi fisici, questo è il risultato: sei obbligato a cambiare, e non hai i giocatori per farlo


----------



## Hammer (12 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 90 milioni di mercato per giocare con Niang centrocampista destro



Adriano Galliani
Adriano Galliani
Adriano Galliani


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Purtoppo quando hai un ad ed un allenatore incapaci, che impostano la squadra ed il mercato su un modulo che prevede il trequartista, quando il titolare designato ha gravi, noti e seri problemi fisici, questo è il risultato: sei obbligato a cambiare, e non hai i giocatori per farlo



Certo, è colpa dell'allenatore se questa squadra non è completa con qualsiasi modulo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Dicembre 2015)

*I convocati del Milan: torna Bertolacci, out Balotelli
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri(97)

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Suso

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Come lo vedete Bacca per questa partita?



fa tre gol


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Come lo vedete Bacca per questa partita?





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fa tre gol



Boom.

Io comunque penso che un golletto lo faccia, però ero convinto anche col Carpi...


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Boom.
> 
> Io comunque penso che un golletto lo faccia, però ero convinto anche col Carpi...



e in un momento negativo, per me non fa il golletto e basta, o fa tre gol o doppietta e assist ma io mi aspetto questo, voglio essere fiducioso


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Dicembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: torna Bertolacci, out Balotelli
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri(97)
> 
> ...



*I convocati del Verona:
*
37. Coppola, 95. Gollini, 22. Bianchetti, 5. Helander, 18. Moras, 4. Marquez, 3. Pisano, 41. Winck, 19. Greco, 23. Ionita, 26. Sala, 24. Viviani, 13. Wszolek, 20. Zaccagni, 97. Checchin, 21.Gomez Taleb, 7. Jankovic, 11. Pazzini, 16. Siligardi, 9. Toni.


----------



## Ciachi (12 Dicembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Verona:
> *
> 37. Coppola, 95. Gollini, 22. Bianchetti, 5. Helander, 18. Moras, 4. Marquez, 3. Pisano, 41. Winck, 19. Greco, 23. Ionita, 26. Sala, 24. Viviani, 13. Wszolek, 20. Zaccagni, 97. Checchin, 21.Gomez Taleb, 7. Jankovic, 11. Pazzini, 16. Siligardi, 9. Toni.




......


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

concentrati a vincere. andiamo.


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Dicembre 2015)

io non sparerei troppo su Bacca .. col Carpi il nostro "mitico" centrocampo non gli ha fatto avere una palla seria che fosse una per le sue caratteristiche ... altra cosa Luis Adriano che gioca in modo diverso ... infatti col Carpi è andato meglio lui


----------



## [email protected] (13 Dicembre 2015)

partita della svolta......contro l'ultima.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

*Le formazioni

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Calabria; Niang, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Zapata, Mexes, Poli, José Mauri, Kucka, Bertolacci, Honda, Suso, Cerci. All.: Mihajlovic 
Squalificati: - 
Indisponibili: Menez, Diego Lopez, Antonelli, Balotelli 

Verona (4-2-3-1): Gollini; Sala, Moras, Bianchetti, Pisano; Viviani, Greco; Wszolek, Ionita, Siligardi; Toni. 
A disp.: Coppola, Helander, Marquez, Winck, Checchin, Zaccagni, Pazzini, Juanito Gomez, Jankovic.All.: Delneri 
Squalificati: Rafael (2), Hallfredsson
Indisponibili: Romulo, Matuzalem, Albertazzi, Souprayen*


----------



## Tobi (13 Dicembre 2015)

bene calabria, male niang in fascia


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bella roba de sciglio in panca


----------



## Aragorn (13 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Calabria; Niang, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
> A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Zapata, Mexes, Poli, José Mauri, Kucka, Bertolacci, Honda, Suso, Cerci. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...



L'arrivo di Boateng mi ha veramente distrutto, difficile ormai trovare un senso a questa stagione. La partita di oggi la seguirò solo per monitorare la prestazione di Bertolacci, se mai giocherà.


----------



## Jino (13 Dicembre 2015)

Contro gli ultimi, in piena crisi. Juventus-Fiorentina e Napoli-Roma. Se non si vince oggi è drammatica la faccenda.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> bene calabria, male niang in fascia



Quoto. C'e' da dire che Cerci la scorsa settimana ha fatto piangere, quindi giusto tenerlo in panca e a questo punto preferisco vedere li Niang che Poli, anche se fuori ruolo. Il problema di fondo e' che in quella posizione non abbiamo nessuno di decente ed e' uno dei reparti dove bisognerebbe intervenire urgentemente


----------



## Dany20 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Calabria; Niang, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
> A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Zapata, Mexes, Poli, José Mauri, Kucka, Bertolacci, Honda, Suso, Cerci. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...


Calabria finalmente.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

Pellegatti ha appena dato De Sciglio titolare.


----------



## Aron (13 Dicembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Calabria finalmente.



Terzino sinistro. Non è il suo ruolo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Dicembre 2015)

Faccio fatica a comprendere il senso di De Jong in campo in una partita in cui dovremo presumibilmente attaccare


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Terzino sinistro. Non è il suo ruolo.


. 

Vero, ma peggio di De sciglio non può fare


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Faccio fatica a comprendere il senso di De Jong in campo in una partita in cui dovremo presumibilmente attaccare



Quoto, però finchè è uno mi sta anche bene, il problema è quando ci sono 3-4 scelte così tutte insieme.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Calabria; Niang, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.
> A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Zapata, Mexes, Poli, José Mauri, Kucka, Bertolacci, Honda, Suso, Cerci. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...




.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



gioca de sciglio..


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan
 
4-4-2 Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Niang, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca

Verona 4-4-2 **Gollini; Sala, Moras, Bianchetti, Pisano; Wszolek, Viviani, Greco, Ionita; Toni, Siligardi*


----------



## Milo (13 Dicembre 2015)

sicuramente con noi faranno la partita della vita e sicuramente Toni farà gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> 4-4-2 Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Niang, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca*



Ancora con sto desclio


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> gioca de sciglio..



Non è possibile! Quelli che non devono recuperare per la partita lo fanno sempre.. E comunque anche sinisa ci mette del suo a far giocare questo cesso


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto desclio



Mai una gioia, manco per le cose più banali.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto desclio





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non è possibile! Quelli che non devono recuperare per la partita lo fanno sempre.. E comunque anche sinisa ci mette del suo a far giocare questo cesso





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mai una gioia, manco per le cose più banali.




ma ragazzi chi dovrebbe giocare?? antonelli non è disponibile e Calabria, che io sappia, non ha mai giocato a sinistra, ma forse mi sbaglio


----------



## Aragorn (13 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> 4-4-2 Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Niang, De Jong, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca*



In dieci anni siam passati da Cafu e Serginho ad Abate e De Sciglio. Speriamo che fra dieci anni la situazione si ricapovolga nuovamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

figuriamoci, oggi toni e pazzini sembreranno suarez e neymar


----------



## Dany20 (13 Dicembre 2015)

E ti pareva. Gioca De Sciglio.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

tra a Abate e De Sciglio per me a Modena ha giocato di gran lunga peggio il primo, quindi io avrei messo Calabria a destra e De Sciglio a sinistra.

comunque solo TRE PUNTI, frega niente del gioco oggi.

Luiz Adriano facci la tripletta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> tra a Abate e De Sciglio per me a Modena ha giocato di gran lunga peggio il primo, quindi io avrei messo Calabria a destra e De Sciglio a sinistra.
> 
> *comunque solo TRE PUNTI, frega niente del gioco oggi.*
> 
> Luiz Adriano facci la tripletta.



Senza offesa, che mentalità da perdente...
sveglia siamo il milan e non giochiamo contro il Real,
preferisco perdere piuttosto che veder il Milan giocare male contro questo Verona


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma perché De Jong? Kucka è stato uno dei pochi salvabili ultimamente.. Mah!
Comunque oggi bisogna vincere, forza ragazzi! e fanc... ai gufi!


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Dicembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma ragazzi chi dovrebbe giocare?? antonelli non è disponibile e Calabria, che io sappia, non ha mai giocato a sinistra, ma forse mi sbaglio



Anche un primavera qualsiasi darebbe più garanzie di questo scarsone


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tra l'altro non è nemmeno al 100%


----------



## uoteghein (13 Dicembre 2015)

Niang spacca da punta? Ecco la soluzione: metterlo a centrocampo nel 4-4-2.

PERCHE'?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Da notare Abate che in 90 secondi ha gia sbagliato 3 passaggi


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

I grandi lanci di De Jong


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia De Jong..


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

niang fa capire subito che si trova meglio a sinistra. 

de jong


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

che schemi su punizione


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

ma cosa fa sto de jong


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Che pena


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Il solito Milan mediocre


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

ci stanno prendendo a pallonate as usual


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

10 minuti di lezione tecnico-tattica di Delneri al serbo, ma si sa, la rosa del Verona è nettamente superiore .....


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

niente, schifo totale pure oggi se questo è l'andazzo. 

de jong osceno e sembra ancora più lento di montolivo.


----------



## uoteghein (13 Dicembre 2015)

Che palla di Niang!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

De Jong che guarda Bonaventura chiuso da due uomini invece di proporrsi.

Grande.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sembra Carpi-Milan.


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

De Jong inguardabile.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Madonna, togliete 'sto cesso olandese dal campo.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

Kucka, il migliore di Carpi-Milan: fuori.

Niang, l'attaccante più in forma: ala destra.


----------



## Butcher (13 Dicembre 2015)

Scapoli contro Ammogliati.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

ma perché de sciglio e abate non si infortunano mai gravemente ? roba dai 4 mesi in su...

che zavorre.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

bella la palla di Jack! peccato per l'anticipo di Moras


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ripeto. Per me non è una questione di rose, ma di maglia. Se i nostri avessero la maglia dell'Atalanta per dire o del Bologna o di qualsiasi squadra da mezza classifica, sarebbe un dramma vedere il Verona giocarsela? No, assolutamente.

Ma abbiamo la maglia del Milan e siamo a San Siro, e dunque diventa un dramma. Ma la realtà è che questa partita è tra due squadre dello stello livello.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

E quando segna Niang


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

E fugurati se questo azzecca la porta


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

I soliti piedi a banana


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Niang sul fondo.. porca!!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

e quando segna sto niang piedi piatti 
solo su rigore o a porta vuota


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bonaventura è l'alpha e l'omega di questa squadra..


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bellissima la palla di Bonaventura cmq


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

dai stiamo crescendo un po'


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

a mio modesto avviso Niang non è certo il problema di questa squadra, almeno lui esiste. avercene 11 Niang.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> a mio modesto avviso Niang non è certo il problema di questa squadra.



no, infatti, ma ha dei piedi indecenti per un attaccante


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Se non inventa Bonaventura qualcosa non faremo nulla. Che pena di squadra. Non c'è uno schema che sia uno


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sti attaccanti c'hanno un senso della posizione...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

se non ci fosse jack


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ripeto. Per me non è una questione di rose, ma di maglia. Se i nostri avessero la maglia dell'Atalanta per dire o del Bologna o di qualsiasi squadra da mezza classifica, sarebbe un dramma vedere il Verona giocarsela? No, assolutamente.
> 
> Ma abbiamo la maglia del Milan e siamo a San Siro, e dunque diventa un dramma. Ma la realtà è che questa partita è tra due squadre dello stello livello.



Proprio perchè molti dei nostri giocatori sono da Bologna e Atalanta. Se fossero fenomeni non giocherebbero così male. Semplice


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

Che giocatore Bonaventura..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

e quando segna quest'altro


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Stavo già esultando. Ma cavolo!


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bonanventura mi sta davvero facendo ricredere.. all'inizio pensavo in una specie di Nocerino. Della serie stagione della vita.. ma questa è la sua seconda stagione ed è più forte dello scorso anno.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Stiamo sbagliando un po troppo la davanti


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bonanventura mi sta davvero facendo ricredere.. all'inizio pensavo in una specie di Nocerino. Della serie stagione della vita.. ma questa è la sua seconda stagione ed è più forte dello scorso anno.



beh ha tutt'altri piedi rispetto a Nocerino


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo che passa a Toni ....


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ecco il caravaggio


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Se ci si mette pure Monto...


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Mongolivo ahahahhaha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

ahahahah Montolivo. Quanto sei scarso


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ahahahahaha Montolivo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

che scarso Niang, che piedi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Pure gli stop sbagliamo ora...


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Se vabbè, ma scherziamo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Menomale che lo abbiamo corteggiato per due decadi sto Dormolivo, sennò chi li faceva questi numeri?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> beh ha tutt'altri piedi rispetto a Nocerino



Si ma Nocerino alla sua prima stagione non sbagliava nulla. Ha segnato a Barcellona e contro la Juve..poi si è rivelato una pippa che aveva azzeccato la stagione della vita.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

che scempio.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bacca comunque ancora non si e' visto per niente


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Imbarazzante il vuoto che c'è tra centrocampo e attacco


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Niang dopo le parole di Galliani...quando chiude la bocca quel maledetto?


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Quando vedremo titolari Bertolacci e Kucka da interni sarà troppo tardi.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma Nocerino alla sua prima stagione non sbagliava nulla. Ha segnato a Barcellona e contro la Juve..poi si è rivelato una pippa che aveva azzeccato la stagione della vita.



va beh ma rispetto a Bonaventura anche nella stagione della vita era pur sempre meno piedi e testa


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Le pennellate del Caravaggio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Il capitano Applausi.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

40 mln in attacco e non facciamo gol contro Carpi e Verona


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

tutti 'sti insulti a Niang? io mi concentrerei su Mr 30 milioni Carlos Bacca che sta facendo la figura che ognuno di noi avrebbe potuto fare. ripeto, almeno Niang si muove, esiste, c'è, ci prova.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

ahahhahahaha montoivo ahahahah


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo, che scempio


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Cosa aveva fatto Bacca.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma daiiiii


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma noooo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

bella azione, peccato, bravo bacca


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

E quando segna quest'altro


----------



## uoteghein (13 Dicembre 2015)

Eh si davvero un fuoriclasse Bona(S)ventura.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tirata in bocca..ma angolarla no?


----------



## Heaven (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bacca è sempre il migliore, peccato che gli arrivino 2-3 palloni giocabili a partita


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ahahahah ma davvero criticate Bonaventura? Ma come state?


----------



## marionep (13 Dicembre 2015)

In 32 anni che seguo il Milan, credo che Montolivo sia stato l'unico giocatore che mi abbia fatto prudere le mani ogni volta che l'ho visto giocare. Sono cose che non di dovrebbero dire, ma vorrei davvero trovarmelo di fronte, da solo, per dargli una sberla. Magari si sveglia.


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Bacca è sempre il migliore, peccato che gli arrivino 2-3 palloni giocabili a partita



Quoto.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

ma quando torna Bertolacci ? 

non avrei mai pensato di rimpiangerlo....


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Pensavo che Bacca avesse realizzato di non essere Ronaldo, ma mi sa di no


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tirata in bocca..ma angolarla no?



è anche uscito bene il portiere... certo se questa azione l'avessero fatta juventus o inter la palla dopo la respinta del portiere carambolava sul difensore ed entrava in porta


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Dicembre 2015)

Forse se giochiamo un quadrangolare andata e ritorno con scapoli, ammogliati e separati, un gol in 540 minuti lo segnamo.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è anche uscito bene il portiere... certo se questa azione l'avessero fatta juventus o inter la palla dopo la respinta del portiere carambolava sul difensore ed entrava in porta



Si, oppure passava sotto le gambe


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

il calcio è bellissimo perché come giusto che sia porta ad avere le opinioni più varie

però per me veder lodare Bacca in questa prima mezz'ora e offendere/criticare Niang e Bonaventura è allucinante


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

ahahahah de jong


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ahahhaha de jong


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ad Abate gli staccherei la testa, tre quarti d'ora per crossare


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

che imbarazzo de jong. 

ma in base a cosa è tornato titolare ? ha smosso il procuratore che è andato a lamentarsi in sede ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Il problema sono i due centrocampisti, fanno letteralmente schifo


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma alloraaaaaaaa bastaaaaa non era fuorigiocooooo


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Cosa annulla questo?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

era regolare, Valeri sparati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Azione perfetta. Gol regolare.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Che sfiga ragazzi anche con gli arbitraggi però dai..


----------



## BB7 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Non vincerla sarebbe un crimine


----------



## arcanum (13 Dicembre 2015)

grande Romagnoli


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Una squadra completamente spaccata in due


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Da segnalare gran lavoro di Romagnoli su Toni. Davvero bravo pèr ora..


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Vabbè dai due goal regolari annullati..non ho parole..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

era buona anche l'occasione precedente, che schifo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Anche il gol annullato a Niang era regolare. Scandaloso.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

de sciglio che campione, tunnel da toni


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Non fischia un fallo! Toni sta sfigurando il viso di Romagoli e mica fischia.


----------



## Doctore (13 Dicembre 2015)

ma scusate ma piu guardo l inguardabile milan...e continuiamo a giocare meglio dell immonda inter.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

I due centrali di difesa, penso che sia la migliore coppia da quando T.silva è andato. Fanno il loro dovere. 

Ma il resto ciao.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Dicembre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non vincerla sarebbe un crimine



se non leviamo almeno uno di quei due morti davanti la difesa è dura


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

De Sciglio saltato dal cadavere putrefatto di Toni


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

hanno fatto rivedere anche l'azione del gol di Niang. Doppio fuorigioco inesistente e doppio gol annullato


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I due centrali di difesa, penso che sia la migliore coppia da quando T.silva è andato. Fanno il loro dovere..



Nettamente. Romagnoli si sapeva, ma Alex mi sta davvero stupendo.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se non leviamo almeno uno di quei due morti davanti la difesa è dura



io leverei anche quell'altro centrocampista vestito da arbitro


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Dicembre 2015)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> hanno fatto rivedere anche l'azione del gol di Niang. Doppio fuorigioco inesistente e doppio gol annullato



dhorasoo sembrerebbe un fenomeno con questi qua altro che titolare


----------



## uoteghein (13 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Da segnalare gran lavoro di Romagnoli su Toni. Davvero bravo pèr ora..



In Verona-Pavia che ho seguito come fotografo per SportPavia24, Toni è stato annullato da un centrale di Lega Pro.
Non mitizziamo Romagnoli per qualsiasi cosa dai


----------



## BB7 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Jack il migliore dei nostri


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

2 rigori solari in 30 secondi contro il Carpi non dati..2 goal annullati in 5 minuti oggi..basta adesso però..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo... che odio


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sto senza palle non tira dal limite con pochissima pressione. Ed è pure capitano.....


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> In Verona-Pavia che ho seguito come fotografo per SportPavia24, Toni è stato annullato da un centrale di Lega Pro.
> Non mitizziamo Romagnoli per qualsiasi cosa dai



Ma smettila.. Ogni messaggio contro Romagnoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Non mitizziamo Romagnoli per qualsiasi cosa dai



dire bravo non è mitizzare


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dhorasoo sembrerebbe un fenomeno con questi qua altro che titolare



dhorasoosembrerebbeunfenomeno me lo lascio per un'altra volta


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Siamo davvero poco concreti la davanti


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

Pessimi


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> In Verona-Pavia che ho seguito come fotografo per SportPavia24, Toni è stato annullato da un centrale di Lega Pro.
> Non mitizziamo Romagnoli per qualsiasi cosa dai



infatti Toni ha solo segnato 50 gol in due anni al Verona.. tutti in Lega pro allora


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

figuriamoci se de sciglio non centrava un avversario


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2015)

De sciolto !!!


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> de sciglio che campione, tunnel da toni



barça e real lo monitorano.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Manco i regali sfruttiamo


----------



## alcyppa (13 Dicembre 2015)

i tiri di De Sciglio sono una delle cose più tristi al mondo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

2 vs 1... Ste occasioni si devono sfruttare, sveglia!!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

che palla di melma bacca


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

*Milan Verona 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

i due attaccanti proprio non si muovono... la chicca di valeri che fischia al 44'56"


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma sv
Abate 5,5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 5,5
Niang 6,5
De jong 5
Montolivo 5
Bonaventura 6,5
Luiz Adriano 5
Bacca 5


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Che schifezza


----------



## uoteghein (13 Dicembre 2015)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> infatti Toni ha solo segnato 50 gol in due anni al Verona.. tutti in Lega pro allora



Anche Shevchenko e Trezeguet ne hanno segnato un centinaio più che abbondante. 10 anni fa. Marcarli ora non porterebbe a titoloni sul giornale.
Toni è, complice l'infortunio e un anno in più, un giocatore finito. Come Di Natale.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma sv
> Abate 5,5
> Alex 6
> Romagnoli 6
> ...



Bacca mi fa ma un 6 secondo me se lo merita


----------



## Aragorn (13 Dicembre 2015)

Abate, De Sciglio, De Jong e il Capitone sono stati una cosa davvero imbarazzante. E il bello è che due di questi hanno già avuto il rinnovo fino a fine carriera, e tra non molto Galliani sistemerà anche gli altri due


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2015)

De sciolto non ne indovina una dal 2010


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Dicembre 2015)

Unica cosa positiva: non la passano ad Abate nemmeno sotto tortura


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Squadra senza attributi.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Col 4-4-2 Montolivo non può giocare, togliamo lui e quell'altro aborto di De Jong e mettiamo Bertolacci e Kucka..


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

Da esonero immediato, 0 goal tra Carpi e Verona, vergognati capra.


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ve beh, oggi c'è poco da dire, due gol regolarissimi annullati...sta facendo tutto Valeri


----------



## Butcher (13 Dicembre 2015)

Centrocampo inesistente. Se e Jong e Montolivo non fossero in campo sarebbe la stessissima cosa.


----------



## arcanum (13 Dicembre 2015)

un gol almeno lo meritavamo, speriamo nel secondo tempo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Anche Shevchenko e Trezeguet ne hanno segnato un centinaio più che abbondante. 10 anni fa. Marcarli ora non porterebbe a titoloni sul giornale.
> Toni è, complice l'infortunio e un anno in più, un giocatore finito. Come Di Natale.



Toni li ha fatti fino a 5 mesi fa. Dagli tempo di carburare, hai visto in che squadra gioca? E nonostante ciò sta tenendo in piedi tutto il reparto del Verona.
Adesso perché hai visto allo stadio una partita della quale all'Hellas non frega una mazza puoi dire che Toni sia finito?

Pazzini è finito piuttosto


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

dopo l'incredibile e superiore rosa del Carpi, anche contro l'incredibile e superiore rosa del Verona il Milan del grande interista in panchina non riesce a segnare, per tre tempi su quattro.


----------



## uoteghein (13 Dicembre 2015)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Pazzini è finito piuttosto



Non è mai iniziato!


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

Intanto Bacca assist con colpo di tacco e Bonaventura tira una mozzarella, sul goal annullato sempre suo assist.In una squadra normale era a 10 goal stagionali


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> dopo l'incredibile e superiore rosa del Carpi, anche contro l'incredibile e superiore rosa del Verona il Milan del grande interista in panchina non riesce a segnare, per tre tempi su quattro.



In realtà due gol li abbiamo fatti, se poi arbitra un incapace...


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> dopo l'incredibile e superiore rosa del Carpi, anche contro l'incredibile e superiore rosa del Verona il Milan del grande interista in panchina non riesce a segnare, per tre tempi su quattro.



Di goal ne aveavmo fatti due. E regolari. Ma io non so come si fa a criticare pure quando ti annullano due gola regolari.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Facciamo ridere. Giochiamo contro l'ultima in classifica e ci dobbiamo attaccare all'arbitro?


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2015)

È difficile commentare questa partita, ci hanno annullato due gol buoni


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Facciamo ridere. Giochiamo contro l'ultima in classifica e ci dobbiamo attaccare all'arbitro?



Ma se ti annullano due gol regolari a che ti devi attaccare?


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> io non sparerei troppo su Bacca .. col Carpi il nostro "mitico" centrocampo non gli ha fatto avere una palla seria che fosse una per le sue caratteristiche ... altra cosa Luis Adriano che gioca in modo diverso ... infatti col Carpi è andato meglio lui





Victorss ha scritto:


> Di goal ne aveavmo fatti due. E regolari. Ma io non so come si fa a criticare pure quando ti annullano due gola regolari.


Si critica perche' facciamo pena, senza gioco,imbarazzanti


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Facciamo ridere. Giochiamo contro l'ultima in classifica e ci dobbiamo attaccare all'arbitro?



Vabbè allora che ne annulli altri due nel secondo tempo. Tanto è l'ultima in classifica 5 goal possiamo farli no? Bhooooo


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Dicembre 2015)

Semplicemente abbiamo una squadra che non sa giocare a calcio, poi certo Mihajlovic fa la sua parte lasciando in panchina Kuco e mettendo centrocampista il miglior attacante che abbiamo


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Non è mai iniziato!



Prima dell'infortunio, al Milan aveva fatto una prima signora stagione.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Dicembre 2015)

Gol o meno, la squadra è di una pochezza imbarazzante e un allenatore che mette Niang ala pure. Troppo pochi i fischi. Menzione d'onore per Dormolivo con il suo passaggio a effetto per il contropiede di Toni, per DeSciolto e i suoi tocchi sempre azzeccati e per Abate, senza commento. Per fortuna c'è il giuramento.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Di goal ne aveavmo fatti due. E regolari. Ma io non so come si fa a criticare pure quando ti annullano due gola regolari.



i gol erano validi ma in linea di massima stiamo giocando da schifo. 

anche col carpi c'era almeno 1 rigore, ma la squadra fa pietà.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Di goal ne aveavmo fatti due. E regolari. Ma io non so come si fa a criticare pure quando ti annullano due gola regolari.



passa oltre quando leggi un mio commento se ti danno fastidio.
se la metti sull'arbitro c'era anche un rigore per il Verona allora.
tante care cose.


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Facciamo ridere. Giochiamo contro l'ultima in classifica e ci dobbiamo attaccare all'arbitro?



Eh beh,direi...avremmo chiuso il primo tempo sul 2-0 senza rischiare nulla.
Per colpa di un incapace,invece ci troviamo 0-0



Sotiris ha scritto:


> passa oltre quando leggi un mio commento se ti danno fastidio.
> se la metti sull'arbitro c'era anche un rigore per il Verona allora.
> tante care cose.



In realtà non c'era rigore per il verona, perchè Toni era in fuorigioco


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma se ti annullano due gol regolari a che ti devi attaccare?





Victorss ha scritto:


> Vabbè allora che ne annulli altri due nel secondo tempo. Tanto è l'ultima in classifica 5 goal possiamo farli no? Bhooooo




...gli errore arbitrali, che pure pesano, non cancellano la nostra pochezza.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

riuscirà l'interista seduto in panchina a capire che Niang (il migliore attaccante in questo momento per me) deve tornare a giocare davanti?
e che Kucka è il miglior centrocampista attuale?


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Giochiamo male ma non ne va bene una..annullati 2 gol regolari


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

Oh Noooo mi sono perso il primo tempo!!


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> passa oltre quando leggi un mio commento se ti danno fastidio.
> se la metti sull'arbitro c'era anche un rigore per il Verona allora.
> tante care cose.



Va bene, se non si può nemmeno commentare un post e dare la propria visione di una cosa come membro iscritto ad un altro membro iscritto su un forum, passerò oltre. Tante care cose anche a te Mr. Simpatia


----------



## smallball (13 Dicembre 2015)

squadra di una pochezza incredibile


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> riuscirà l'interista seduto in panchina a capire che Niang (il migliore attaccante in questo momento per me) deve tornare a giocare davanti?
> e che Kucka è il miglior centrocampista attuale?


Quello e' un fantoccio, peggio di Inzaghi alla prima esperienza in seria a


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Oh Noooo mi sono perso il primo tempo!!



Buon per te...soffrirai di meno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ok, la squadra fa schifo. Lo sappiamo tutti benissimo. 

Ma anche oggi ci mancano due gol regolarissimi, come i rigori contro il Carpi. Cioe... l'Inter viene presa a sberle al Udinese ma si trova in vantaggio di 2-0 per errori incredibili, noi giochiamo creando anche occasioni ma l'arbitro ci togle due gol. Cosi non va proprio


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> squadra di una pochezza incredibile



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Dicembre 2015)

Si può discutere chi abbia giocato meglio o peggio, ma De Jong non si capisce proprio cosa ci stà a fare in campo,
non ha nemmeno giocato male, proprio non ha giocato, ma a che serve?
non copre, non partecipa alla manovra, non si inserisce, non fà pressing alto come Kucka,
da togliere subito


----------



## Aragorn (13 Dicembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Facciamo ridere. Giochiamo contro l'ultima in classifica e ci dobbiamo attaccare all'arbitro?



Esatto, nel secondo tempo una squadra normale contro questo Verona di gol dovrebbe farne tranquillamente un altro paio. Se poi l'arbitro li annullerà nuovamente, beh a quel punto le giustificazioni sarebbero legittime


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Quello e' un fantoccio, peggio di Inzaghi alla prima esperienza in seria a



eh no, per molti è una vittima che "poverino non può fare di più"........


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

Dai che un golletto arriva.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Dicembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Esatto, nel secondo tempo una squadra normale contro questo Verona di gol dovrebbe farne tranquillamente un altro paio. Se poi l'arbitro li annullerà nuovamente, beh a quel punto le giustificazioni sarebbero legittime



se fossimo una grande squadra sicuramente. siccome non lo siamo, anche due gol annullati alla fine pesano, anche se facciamo schifo bisogna dire che finora l'arbitro ha inciso molto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bacca anche oggi non convincente


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma quante occasioni stiamo buttando?


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Che palle santo Dio.

CHE PALLE.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

il 442 vive sulle sovrapposizioni dei 4 esterni, non c'è la minima idea di ciò nei movimenti senza palla. questo vale ancora di più se le due punte sono due prime punte totalmente incapaci di saltare l'uomo.

tu puoi avere 11 giocatori scarsi finché vuoi, anche 11 di noi, ma i movimenti devono esserci. qui non esistono.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

si stanno scaldando Cerci e Honda ahahahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

abate lo salterebbe pure bocelli. 

e de jong, dio mio, che aborto. 
ma come ti viene in mente di rimetterlo titolare dopo mesi ? meglio nocerino piuttosto.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bacca 1-0


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Baccaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Finalmente


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Alla buon'ora.


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

E siamo a 3.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

Grandissimi Niang, Luiz e Bacca


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

assa fà


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Carlitoooosss


----------



## Dany20 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bravo Carlitos!


----------



## Heaven (13 Dicembre 2015)

Baccaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

A segno i nostri attaccanti. Bacca, Luiz Adriano e Niang con un gol a testa oggi


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

ma come si fa a tenere L. Adriano in panca?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Mosciolivo senza balle ma tiraaa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo una roba orribile


----------



## Aragorn (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bisogna farne un altro


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo è un cancro alla capocchia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Il pubblico ama il nostro grande capitano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ahahahahahah.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Eccala


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Rigore per il Verona e espulsione di De Jong.

Cristo santo.


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Alè..de jong..io veramente non ho parole..


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

De Jong vai a quel paeseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

Vai De Jong, non coprire l'inserimento, regala un rigore e lasciaci in 10, GRANDE


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

de jong figlio di una baldraccona.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

De Jong. CHE IGNORANTE


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Grande De Giong!


----------



## BB7 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Vergognosi tutti, come sempre


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Gol di Luca Poni

1-1


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Allucinante.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sto Toni, non sapevamo come fargli fare gol anche quest'anno


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

Capra ********* che fa giocare quel pippone


----------



## Aragorn (13 Dicembre 2015)

Non c'è limite al peggio, mi sa che ormai anche sta partita è andata


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

No ma elogiatelo De Jong...elogiatelo...


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Dicembre 2015)

Finite le parole.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque io non ho davvero parole.Dobbiamo sempre regalere il gol SEMPRE


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

Cmq come diceva qualche esperto, proprio finito Toni


----------



## Butcher (13 Dicembre 2015)

Immenso De Jong!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Impossibile andare da qualche parte con questa rosa. Tra Abate, De Jong, Zapata, De Sciglio, Montolivo ecc. uno ne combina un disastro ogni gara.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> No ma elogiatelo De Jong...elogiatelo...



Ehhh ma nel 4-4-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Capra ********* che fa giocare quel pippone



La cosa che mi fa più paura è vedere che cambi farà


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bonaventura. Se non ci fossi tu...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa più paura è vedere che cambi farà



Chi mette sbaglia a prescinde, visto che abbiamo in panchina uno piu scarso dell'altro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

St'arbitro però eh..

Non vorrei dire ma secondo me l'espulsione è un pò esagerata, difficilmente si vede il rosso in quei casi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Kucka per Adriano? Ma cosa fai?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

AH ok toglie il migliore in avanti


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

4-3-2 e almeno niang va in attacco, ora che è stanco, bene


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma leva Bacca..


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Chi mette sbaglia a prescinde, visto che abbiamo in panchina uno piu scarso dell'altro



Si ma ha tolto un attaccante per un mediano


----------



## Aron (13 Dicembre 2015)

Fischi contro il capitone.
Tutti incompetenti quelli che fischiano.


----------



## uoteghein (13 Dicembre 2015)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Cmq come diceva qualche esperto, proprio finito Toni



Ha segnato in rovesciata? LOL che gente che circola...ha tirato un rigore. Forse ci riuscirebbe anche Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Si ma ha tolto un attaccante per un mediano



Eh, dobbiamo difende il prezioso punto in casa contro il temibile Verona, non capisci?


----------



## Aragorn (13 Dicembre 2015)

Difendiamo l' 1 a 1


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

De Sciglio corre verso il fuorigioco, lo fa apposta, non è normale


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

Mongolivo sommerso dai fischi


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma lo fa apposta Montolivo?


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo inguardabile, metti Bertolacci !!!


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

Quella capra in panchina ci sta boicottando e' in mala fede, far giocare quell'inetto di De Jong.Pezzenti


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo, che schifo che sei.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

fischi copiosi per il capitone.


----------



## raducioiu (13 Dicembre 2015)

Lancio di Montolivo sugli spalti per Galliani


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma impiccati scarsone


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ha segnato in rovesciata? LOL che gente che circola...ha tirato un rigore. Forse ci riuscirebbe anche Morgan Freeman.



troppo impegnato a fare foto per vedere la partita, vero? Saluti anche a te, "Gente"


----------



## Milo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> sicuramente con noi faranno la partita della vita e sicuramente Toni farà gol.



Mi autoquoto, tutto come previsto...


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

L' inter in 10 ha dominato il Napoli a casa loro, noi facciamo pena a san siro contro l' ultima.VERGOGNATEVI


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Dicembre 2015)

La cosa più imbarazzante e la cappa di mediocrità inesorabile e irreversibile che ormai ci ha conquistato, densa come il petrolio.


----------



## ralf (13 Dicembre 2015)

De Jong che ha giocato palesamente contro l'allenatore, trotterellava in campo...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

intanto 3 pere dell'empoli all'invincibile armata Carpi.


----------



## Cizzu (13 Dicembre 2015)

Perchè non ha fatto entrare Bertolacci ? non è ancora pronto immagino..


----------



## uoteghein (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Bacca anche oggi non convincente





dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> troppo impegnato a fare foto per vedere la partita, vero? Saluti anche a te, "Gente"



Dai lasciamo perdere, Va bene così.

Toni è ancora fortissimo.
Romagnoli è il nuovo Nesta.
Bonaventura è un fuoriclasse.
Vai a rivederti qualche partita del Milan negli anni 90, se eri già nato. Porrebbe servirti.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tra la nostra difesa e i 4 davanti ci sono 50 km


----------



## BB7 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Che pena guardare il Milan


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma guarda a queste due m..


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma c'era bisogno di reagire?


----------



## ralf (13 Dicembre 2015)

Se si pareggia anche questa mi sa che è l'ultima partita con Sinisa in panca.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Aldo Baglio punta aggiunta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Valeri fa ridere


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

Voglio almeno la soddisfazione dell'esonero OGGI.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> St'arbitro però eh..
> 
> Non vorrei dire ma secondo me l'espulsione è un pò esagerata, difficilmente si vede il rosso in quei casi


Valeri è proprio scarso.
Non tanto per questo rosso, ma è un arbitro che ne combina tante.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Cizzu (13 Dicembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Se si pareggia anche questa mi sa che è l'ultima partita con Sinisa in panca.



c'è anche il forte rischio di perderla se è per questo..


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

e a gennaio arriva


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ammazzati Ebete.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma sparati Abate. Che schifo!


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


>



_Complimenti di cuore, continua così capitano!_


----------



## raducioiu (13 Dicembre 2015)

Entra Bertolacci per il mitico capitano fortissimo inseguito per 20 anni


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Togliere Adriano e tenere Niang... Che capolavoro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

#l unica soddisfazione i fischi che si sono beccati Abate e Mortolivo.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Suma: "Gioca Ignazio che Toni non c'ha niente, giocaaaaaa"


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

caccino l'interista in panchina per favore, sta giocando per Mancini.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Se si pareggia anche questa mi sa che è l'ultima partita con Sinisa in panca.



ma quando mai. 

abbiamo tenuto inzaghi 1 anno, e allegri se non interveniva barbara sarebbe rimasto in panca fino a fine anno. 
galliani se lo tiene stretto sinisa.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Dicembre 2015)

La solita storia di questi anni... passano gli allenatori passano i giocatori (mediocri) ma resta sempre quel dellinquente di Galliani ad dire che abbiamo una squadra da champions.. casualità o forse in tutta questa storia l'unico che guadagna è Galliani e i sui "amici"


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma noooooooooooo


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> No ma elogiatelo De Jong...elogiatelo...



esatto.. non si può vedere Poli, ma questo qui è un degno compare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Fischiatelo!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

Godo copiosamente


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Dai Berto!!!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

doveva esserci niang non romagnoli
comunque jack


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

viaaaaaaaaa vai a casaaaaa

fascia ad abate  la gente ne ha le palle piene di sta gente.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo subissato dai fischi, musica per le mie orecchie


----------



## Alex (13 Dicembre 2015)

L'unica cosa bella della partita i fischi a quella capra di Montolivo


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Dicembre 2015)

A questi mediocri i fischi non interessano.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

l'ultimo passaggio azzeccato da Niang risale al 1926


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ah mette Cecci ok


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

finita dai. tutti a fare merenda


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma e' possibile quando prendiamo un goal non c'e' reazione, ma dio santo vi odio tutti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Cambi tardivi e insensati. 

Sinisa dopo l'espulsione ha sbagliato un po tutto. Togliere Luiz Adriano, l'unico che da un po di peso al attacco e stato un errore eclatante.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Dicembre 2015)

2 punti con Carpi ed Hellas. Oleee entra Cerci.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

già fischi a prescindere per Cerci


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

il grande maialovic. toglie adriano e non niang...salvo poi toglierlo DOPO per far entrare cercill. 
Allenatore troppo ignorante


----------



## Cizzu (13 Dicembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> 2 punti con Carpi ed Hellas. Oleee entra Cerci.



vomito.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

De Schifio


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Dicembre 2015)

Niang tra i peggiori in campo grazie alla genialita del allenatore nerazzuro che abbiamo


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

i passaggi di de sciglio fan club


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Com'era? Ora abbiamo tutte partite facili, facciamo 12 punti su 12 e recuperiamo tutti, non siate disfattisti che annamo in gempionz


----------



## uoteghein (13 Dicembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> 2 punti con Carpi ed Hellas. Oleee entra Cerci.



Un ruolino di marcia da grande squadra.
L'anno prossimo prendiamo Valdifiori (che il Napoli scarterà per 3 caramelle e un calippo) e qualche pseudo ala.
E l'incubo si protrarrà in eterno.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma no...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

Mammamia Berto che sfiga...

No ma Berto-Kucka dall'inizio non andava bene


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma vogliamo parlare di Maialovic che rinforza le fasce e toglie l'unico saltatore?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci va piu in fuorigioco di Inzaghi..


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Aridateme Ronaldinho!


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

Con Guidolin si era con 6 punti in piu


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Eh, ma Bertolacci non sa verticalizzare cit.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Madonna che sfiga.


Kucka, fallo stupido che ci costa un minuti. STUPIDO!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

Mio dio mio dio, ma come si fa a mettere Montolivo-De Jong e Niang a destra mammamia


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> l'ultimo passaggio azzeccato da Niang risale al 1926



E poi parla di pallone d'oro.. cmq oggi Mihajlovic lo ha rovinato


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Non entrerà mai


----------



## BB7 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Certo che tutti sculano tranne noi


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bertolacci piscia in testa a tutti i nostri centrocampisti.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

valeri scandaloso, peggio di tagliavento.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Cerci...una palla in mezzo devi mettere...UNA!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Valeri pessimo.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Valeri impiccati


----------



## Dany20 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma perche non contestano quei morti di sonno allo stadio?


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma io ho visto un megaspintone in area di rigore


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

[MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] Non usiamo questi termini.


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Con Guidolin si era con 6 punti in piu



schh.. che, non lo sai? non è colpa dell'allenatore se facciamo così pena.. tra poco leggerai le giustificazioni sui rigori non dati pur di scaricare sempre le colpe su giocatori e fattori esterni, mai sul mister


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ripeto, Valeri è un cesso di arbitro


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

nel giro di 10 giorni, ridicolizzati da crotone, capri e Hellas.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Rigore nettisimo. Marquez che spinge con le mani, l arbitro che vede tutto. Inspiegabile, inspiegabile. Valeri oggi da indagare.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (13 Dicembre 2015)

Indegni


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Le tattiche alla Ancelotti.
Alex centravanti, come all'epoca Ambrosini.
Tenere dentro Luiz no eh?!?!

Un Maialovic non può allenare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

Riassumendo:

Toglie il centravanti forte di testa per un mediano
Richiede più gioco sulle fasce 
Mette Alex avanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Facciamo schifo, ok, ma mancano due gol regolarissimi e un rigore sacrosanto. Cosi non va, eh.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi Sinisa non ci ha capito una terza gamba di Koulibaly


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Facciamo schifo, ok, ma mancano due gol regolarissimi e un rigore sacrosanto. Cosi non va, eh.



Ma va potevamo farne 5, ed eravamo a posto, che dici..


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Due gol annullati e un rigore non dato, vabbè..


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

Esonero


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Facciamo schifo, ok, ma mancano due gol regolarissimi e un rigore sacrosanto. Cosi non va, eh.



Semplicemente non è annata. E' l'annata dell'Inter


----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2015)

Non devo bestemmiare
Non devo bestemmiare
Non devo bestemmiare
Non devo bestemmiare...


----------



## Cizzu (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ci manca un altro pareggio con il Frosinone per chiudere in bellezza.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Che vergogna ragazzi, il Milan è finito.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma sv
Abate 4,5
Alex 5
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 4,5
Niang 5,5 (male il secondo tempo ma non è un centrocampista destro!)
Montolivo 4,5 (VERGOGNOSO)
De Jong 4
Bonaventura 6,5 (ha dato tutto)
Luiz Adriano 5
Bacca 6,5 (gli riconosco oltre al gol un secondo tempo finalmente gagliardo, a me piace la gente che sputa sangue in campo)

Kucka 6 (rispetto a De Jong un fenomeno)
Bertolacci 6+ (più lui in 15 minuti che Montolivo in 75)
Cerci sv

L' interista serbo 3 (poverino, ha una rosa inferiore anche al Verona dopo il Carpi, non poteva fare di più) INDECENTE
Berlusconi+Galliani 3 (in due) per aver scelto l'interista serbo e non Donadoni INDECENTI


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

*Milan - Verona 1-1 FINALE.*


----------



## ralf (13 Dicembre 2015)

[MENTION=1811]ralf[/MENTION] non sono ammessi questi termini


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

NON è POSSIBILE, DAI.. Non è entrata neanche all'ultimo, incredibile.


----------



## sion (13 Dicembre 2015)

ringraziamenti sentiti al signor de jong


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma esonerassero 'sto incapace


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2015)

Incredibile, incredibile

Per delle scelte scellerate dobbiamo pareggiare una partita stravinta

Mi dispiace per quei pochi, Bonaventura su tutti, che ci tengono veramente e si sbattono nonostante i limiti


----------



## Heaven (13 Dicembre 2015)

"12 punti in 4 partite"


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Possiamo terminare la stagione qui. Anche quest'anno campionato anonimo. 2 punti contro le ultime del campionato


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Dicembre 2015)

Vergogna.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Abbiamo fatto schifo, ok.
ma io Valeri non lo sopporto proprio. raramente ho visto un arbitro così scarso in Serie A.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Partita diretta in modo spettacolare.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Dicembre 2015)

Valeri o non Valeri oggi cmq io dico BASTA! finche c'e quel dellinquente in società io lascio il Milan, non ne posso più.. sono tristissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Verona 1-1 FINALE.*



Dopo i -56898 punti dalla Juve negli scorsi anni.. ora andiamo a -598 dall'Inter.


----------



## smallball (13 Dicembre 2015)

ma dove vogliamo andare...squadra scarsissima


----------



## Dany20 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Queste erano le partite da vincere e invece escono fuori 2 pareggi con le ultime della classe. Che degrado... è anche vero che siamo sfigatelli, l'arbitraggio è stato vergognoso ma basta, non se ne può più. Ormai l'obiettivo Champions è un sogno.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma sv
> Abate 4,5
> Alex 5
> Romagnoli 6
> ...



D'accordo su tutto, avrei dato mezzo punto in più a Adriano e mezzo in meno a Tardolivo


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Gigio 6
Abate 6
Alex 7
Romagnoli 7
De Sciglio 5,5
Niang 5,5
De Jong 0
Montolivo 0
Bonaventura 6,5
Bacca 5,5
Luiz 5,5
Berto 6,5
Kucka 6,5
Cerci 5,5


----------



## Hammer (13 Dicembre 2015)

Considerazioni a caldo-bollente di rabbia

- De Jong se ne vuole andare ed è palese
- Valeri ha arbitrato da 2 in pagella. Una cosa vergognosa, avesse fatto il suo dovere non saremmo qui a cristonare come matti
- Non ce ne gira una bene. Mai una. Fossimo stati l'Inter, avremmo vinto 5-0


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Dicembre 2015)

Non l'ho vista, ma noto che ho fatto bene. Quanti punti dovevamo fare in queste 4 giornate, 12? Ahi ahi ahi, che fegato che ci vuole...


----------



## Aron (13 Dicembre 2015)

Impossibile proseguire con Mihajlovic. Le sue colpe sono poche, o meglio, inferiori a quelle della società e della proprietà, ma è comunque insensato andare avanti con un allenatore che non riesce più a farsi seguire dai giocatori e che non gode più della fiducia di chi dirige il Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2015)

De Jong rientra dopo mesi ...provoca un rigore e ci lascia in dieci....


----------



## Kazarian88 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma basta con sta buffonata...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Aragorn (13 Dicembre 2015)

Da questo match possiamo trarre due certezze: Mihajlovic e Valeri hanno sbagliato mestiere


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

tolgano il tuttora ed attuale vice di Mancini dalla panca del Milan.
poi possiamo tornare a parlare di calcio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2015)

non ci sono parole, una stagione completamente andata

l'arbitro a onor del vero ci ha devastato, due gol non dati e un rigore netto negato


----------



## Aron (13 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Considerazioni a caldo-bollente di rabbia
> 
> - De Jong se ne vuole andare ed è palese
> - Valeri ha arbitrato da 2 in pagella. Una cosa vergognosa, avesse fatto il suo dovere non saremmo qui a cristonare come matti
> - Non ce ne gira una bene. Mai una. Fossimo stati l'Inter, avremmo vinto 5-0



De Jong è un altro di quelli che non gliene frega più niente. Con lo stipendio che ha non glielo fa fare nessuno di andare via.


----------



## Alex (13 Dicembre 2015)

Un'oscenità continua


----------



## Ian.moone (13 Dicembre 2015)

Arbitro venduto.
Avete visto ieri gli inter tristi?
Melo impunito, perisic era da rosso..con noi rigore contro e rigore negato sul finale, sono incavolato come una bestia.

Malafede palese


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Donadoni...Donadoni...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Considerazioni a caldo-bollente di rabbia
> 
> - De Jong se ne vuole andare ed è palese
> - Valeri ha arbitrato da 2 in pagella. Una cosa vergognosa, avesse fatto il suo dovere non saremmo qui a cristonare come matti
> - Non ce ne gira una bene. Mai una. Fossimo stati l'Inter, avremmo vinto 5-0



I miei commenti a caldo :

- Galliani è colpevole al 100000000000% e il pareggio è tutta colpa sua.


----------



## Victorss (13 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma sv
Abate 6
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 5
Niang 5,5 
Montolivo 4
De Jong 2
Bonaventura 7
Luiz Adriano 6
Bacca 6,5 

Kucka 6 
Bertolacci 6,5


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Inutile che sperate sulle sconfitte per vedere Mihaljovic esonerato. Tanto rimarrà fino a fine stagione indipendente dai risultati. Ci già tre allenatori a libro paga.


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Due colpevoli di questo scempio odierno: valeri e perdisa.
Voglio vedere se c'è qualcuno che ha ancora il coraggio di difendere quell'incapace interista; piuttosto mi riprendo inzaghi, ma pretendo la sua testa.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma sv
> Abate 4,5
> Alex 5
> Romagnoli 6
> ...


Ma come si fa a dare 5 ad Alex?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Dicembre 2015)

maialovic te ne devi andare


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Impossibile proseguire con Mihajlovic. Le sue colpe sono poche, o meglio, inferiori a quelle della società e della proprietà, ma è comunque insensato andare avanti con un allenatore che non riesce più a farsi seguire dai giocatori e che non gode più della fiducia di chi dirige il Milan.



hai ragione


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bravissimi, non era facile non vincere ma ce l'hanno fatta.

E con Boateng possiamo addirittura mettere in condizione gli avversari di farci più male. Avanti così


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

io ho sempre criticato Bacca e continuo a pensare sia un mediocre ma nel secondo tempo di oggi l'ho finalmente visto lottare. al di là del gol (bello peraltro) quindi gli rendo onore per il suo secondo tempo.

non rendo nessun onore a quello che è in panca e men che meno al duo che l'ha scelto che, se possibile, ha ancora più colpe essendo al comando.


----------



## marionep (13 Dicembre 2015)

Mi ci inc, ma poi mi devo dare dello stupido da solo. Ancora qui a perdere due ore di vita inutilmente ogni domenica, nonostante mi sia ripromesso decine di volte di finirla.
Ancora ce la prendiamo per un pareggio in più o in meno? Questo è un club morto e sepolto, ormai invisibile ad ogni livello. Abbiamo meno spettatori del Sassuolo. Stiamo molto peggio che con Farina, almeno allora c'erano 60.000 fissi allo stadio e una passione enorme, ed un vivaio di livello mondiale.
Il Milan è morto e sepolto, le partite non varrebbe nemmeno la pena guardarle.

Ripassate quando la natura avrà fatto il suo corso (il prima possibile, spero).


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Dicembre 2015)

L'ennesima vergogna. Allenatore e squadra da cambiare, subito. Dentro la primavera + Bonaventura, Alex e Romagnoli, gli altri a lavorare la terra. Insieme al Geom. (che sicuramente è scappato) e al Presidente giurin-giuretto. Una melma completa. Abate, Montolivo, Donnarumma e i suoi dribbling in area, De Jong, Niang, De Sciglio (e ne dimentico altri). Siete ver-go-gno-si! Fuori da Milanello, fuori! Due punti con Carpi e Verona in casa: decimi anche quest'anno a meno 40 da chi vince lo scudetto. Fuori Mihajlovic e dentro Prandelli, un acquisto in attacco e siamo ultracompetitivi. E' tornato Boateng e c'è anche Pato. Maledetti, vi odio! Vi odio tutti, dal Nano in giù.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Che degrado


----------



## Kaw (13 Dicembre 2015)

Si può dire tutto (a ragione), ma la fortuna non ci sorride.
Vero che te le devi creare, ma a volta la sfiga si accanisce.
Un solo errore pagato carissimo (rigore+esplusione), un gol annullato regolare nel primo tempo, e ci stava pure un rigore.

Non toglie che questa squadra sia perdente, perchè una squadra normale fa 6 punti con Carpi e Verona.
Con questo pareggino direi che la stagione si conclude qui...


----------



## marionep (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ancora qui a perdere due ore di vita inutilmente ogni domenica, nonostante mi sia ripromesso decine di volte di finirla.
Ancora ce la prendiamo per un pareggio in più o in meno? Questo è un club morto e sepolto, ormai invisibile ad ogni livello. Abbiamo meno spettatori del Sassuolo. Stiamo molto peggio che con Farina, almeno allora c'erano 60.000 fissi allo stadio e una passione enorme, ed un vivaio di livello mondiale.
Il Milan è morto e sepolto, le partite non varrebbe nemmeno la pena guardarle.

Ripassate quando la natura avrà fatto il suo corso (il prima possibile, spero).


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Dicembre 2015)

Grottesco


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Donnarumma sv
> Abate 6
> Alex 6
> Romagnoli 6,5
> ...



abate 6 non si può leggere.


----------



## davoreb (13 Dicembre 2015)

La partita l'ha decisa l'arbitro, due goal annullati, espulsione molto contestabile e rigore a noi non dato.


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2015)

Non si può pareggiare contro questi qua, nemmeno in 10 e con gli errori arbitrali, non si può pareggiare contro il nulla


----------



## smallball (13 Dicembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> abate 6 non si può leggere.



5 ad essere buoni...


----------



## ACM_Dennis (13 Dicembre 2015)

Al posto di rilassarsi la domenica guardando le partite, i tifosi milanisti devono SEMPRE mangiarsi il fegato ogni cavolo di weekend...
Basta, basta seguire sto schifo


----------



## Hammer (13 Dicembre 2015)

Mi autocito



Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma che ve lo dico a fare...
> 
> Gol di Toni manco quotato


----------



## ralf (13 Dicembre 2015)

A questo punto mi sa che arriva Prandelli fino a giugno e poi arriva Gonte


----------



## Aragorn (13 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Donadoni...Donadoni...



La rosa del Bologna è nettamente più forte, anche da noi Sinisa avrebbe macinato vittorie se solo avesse potuto contare su Brienza, Taider e Gastaldello


----------



## Aron (13 Dicembre 2015)

Chissà le pagelle della Gazzetta.


----------



## Hammer (13 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma sv
Abate 5
Alex 6.5
Romagnoli 6.5
De Sciglio 6
Niang 5.5 (bonus non essendo un esterno destro)
De Jong 3
Montolivo 5
*Bonaventura 6.5*
Bacca 5.5
Luiz 5.5

Bertolacci 6.5
Kucka 6.5
Cerci sv

*Valeri e terna arbitrale: 2*. I veri responsabili della sconfitta di oggi


----------



## Marco23 (13 Dicembre 2015)

C'è chi dice che siamo scarsi e non importa, ma se oggi l'arbitro non ci annullava due gol, avremmo due punti in più


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

L'unico responsabile e' lo slavo, bastava Kucka e Bertolacci in campo dal primo minuto e si vinceva in goleada, peggio di Inzaghi, prima o poi finira' questo schifo, ma ne passera' di tempo purtroppo.Vi odio


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

il vice di Mancini che allena il Milan è peggio di Inzaghi 1000 volte.


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> C'è chi dice che siamo scarsi e non importa, ma se oggi l'arbitro non ci annullava due gol, avremmo due punti in più



Eravamo avanti, indipendentemente dai gol annullati ed il verona non ha mai tirato in porta in 90 minuti; hanno pareggiato su una porcheria di un giocatore che non doveva essere in campo e che nessuno sano di mente avrebbe fatto giocare.
Le colpe di perdisa sono superiori agli errori, gravi, di valeri.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> 5 ad essere buoni...



Nel secondo tempo ha recuperato tremila palloni, almeno l'impegno..


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6
Abate 7
Romagnoli 6
Alex 6
De Sciglio 5
Montolivo 4 ragazzi questo non deve più giocare e deve avere l'orgoglio di togliersi la fascia, se verrà rinnovato vuol dire che la mafia dirigenziale non avrà fine nemmeno con (se arriva) Mr.Bee
De Jong 4 via a Gennaio vi prego
Niang 5
Bonaventura 5
Bacca 6,5
Luiz Adriano 6

Kucka 6
Bertolacci 7 in pochissimi minuti
Cerci s.v.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> La rosa del Bologna è nettamente più forte, anche da noi Sinisa avrebbe macinato vittorie se solo avesse potuto contare su Brienza, Taider e Gastaldello



Infatti


----------



## Danielsan (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ripeto. Per me non è una questione di rose, ma di maglia. Se i nostri avessero la maglia dell'Atalanta per dire o del Bologna o di qualsiasi squadra da mezza classifica, sarebbe un dramma vedere il Verona giocarsela? No, assolutamente.
> 
> Ma abbiamo la maglia del Milan e siamo a San Siro, e dunque diventa un dramma. Ma la realtà è che questa partita è tra due squadre dello stello livello.



Secondo me hai centrato il punto.


----------



## rossonerosempre (13 Dicembre 2015)

De Jong e Montolivo imbarazzanti, l'allenatore ancora di più...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Abate 7
> Romagnoli 6
> Alex 6
> ...



Bonaventura 5

BONAVENTURA 5 ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

Da sottolineare il 7 ad Abate.

:bravo:


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gigio 6
> Abate 6
> Alex 7
> Romagnoli 7
> ...



Pagelle più realiste rispetto a quelle insensate di [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION],
ma L. adriano ha fatto gol e assist, più giocate intelligenti,
cosa deve fare per prendere un 6?
anche Bacca è da sufficienza, oggi abbiamo perso (il pareggio equivale alla sconfitta) per colpa di Miha e De Jong


----------



## Ciachi (13 Dicembre 2015)

Per favore smettiamola con questa farsa della rosa!!! La squadra fa schifo ma si sapeva già!! Ma questo allenatore,mi spiace tanto dirlo, non è all altezza!!! O quantomeno non può giocare con questa rosa!!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6
Abate 5
Alex 6,5
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 5
De Jong 3
Montolivo 3
Niang 5,5
Bonaventura 6,5
Luiz Adriano 6
Bacca 6

Kucka 6

Maialovic 2

Valeri 0


----------



## rossonerosempre (13 Dicembre 2015)

Concordo, oggi se abbiamo perso è per colpa dell'allenatore, stavamo giocando meglio in 10 senza De Jong


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pagelle più realiste rispetto a quelle insensate di [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION],
> ma L. adriano ha fatto gol e assist, più giocate intelligenti,
> cosa deve fare per prendere un 6?
> anche Bacca è da sufficienza, oggi abbiamo perso (il pareggio equivale alla sconfitta) per colpa di Miha e De Jong



caro tifoso evorutto per me è un complimento ricevere da te dell'insensato. ti ringrazio. è un piacere non avere nulla in comune col tuo concetto di "sensatezza". tante care cose.


----------



## rossonerosempre (13 Dicembre 2015)

Meglio Seedorf, richiamatelo va, altro che causa di lavoro...


----------



## rossonerosempre (13 Dicembre 2015)

e siamo a 4 punti buttati al vento di fila, altro che media dei due punti a partita, se gli fanno mangiare il panettone smetto di tifare, almeno non mi rovino più il fegato


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Dicembre 2015)

na roba oscena


----------



## Danielsan (13 Dicembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Semplicemente abbiamo una squadra che non sa giocare a calcio, *poi certo Mihajlovic fa la sua parte lasciando in panchina Kuco* e mettendo centrocampista il miglior attacante che abbiamo



Questa è la sintesi piu' azzeccata della nostra rosa.... Chi si sarebbe mai immaginato di leggere e a mio avviso di dar ragione a chi chiede una maglia da titolare a Kucka???? ripeto Kucka.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> caro tifoso evorutto per me è un complimento ricevere da te dell'insensato. ti ringrazio. è un piacere non avere nulla in comune col tuo concetto di "sensatezza". tante care cose.



Mi pare che ti hanno risposto anche altri,
fare le pagelle è carino, lo apprezzo, ma perchè trollare?


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2015)

1 Da oggi non difendo più il Mister

2 Kucka vale 10 Montolivo che guadagna 3 milioni l'anno (6 milioni l'anno costa oltre a tanti punti persi)

3 Non possiamo prendercela con l'arbitro, l'Empoli ha fatto 6 punti contro le "prime 2 della tabella dei 12 punti" e noi 2, rendiamocene conto


----------



## Ciachi (13 Dicembre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> 1 Da oggi non difendo più il Mister
> 
> 2 Kucka vale 10 Montolivo che guadagna 3 milioni l'anno (6 milioni l'anno costa oltre a tanti punti persi)
> 
> 3 Non possiamo prendercela con l'arbitro, l'Empoli ha fatto 6 punti contro le "prime 2 della tabella dei 12 punti" e noi 2, rendiamocene conto



Condivido in pieno tutto!! 
Detto e ridetto: la rosa è relativa!! Stiamo giocando contro Atalanta Genoa carpi e Verona!!! Vergognoso


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pagelle più realiste rispetto a quelle insensate di [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION],
> ma L. adriano ha fatto gol e assist, più giocate intelligenti,
> cosa deve fare per prendere un 6?
> anche Bacca è da sufficienza, oggi abbiamo perso (il pareggio equivale alla sconfitta) per colpa di Miha e De Jong



Mmm.. Bacca a me è piaciuto a tratti solo nella ripresa, però visto il gol può arrivare a 6.
Luiz ha fatto proprio poco secondo me, si è mosso molto, ma zero sponde e lui di solito è molto utile alla squadra.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Valeri comunque è una di quelle persone per cui varrebbe la pena disabilitare la censura


----------



## kollaps (13 Dicembre 2015)

Donnarumma 6
Abate 5 con niang che gioca più dentro al campo ha più spazio per sovrapporsi, ma tanto una volta che ha la palla non sa cosa farne, quindi è inutile
Romagnoli 6,5 rendiamoci conto che sta giocando da solo là dietro
Alex 5.5
De Sciglio 4.5 faticherebbe a giocare titolare nel verona
Montolivo 4
De Jong 1 non inutile, ma dannoso
Niang 4.5 eccone un altro, incensato per UNA partita giocata bene, che si monta la testa e torna nella realtà...da panchinare subito
Bonaventura 7 se non ci fosse lui, staremmo lottando con carpi e verona per la salvezza
Bacca 6,5 
Luiz Adriano 5.5 

Kucka 6 ci servono muscoli lì in mezzo, ora come ora deve essere sempre titolare
Bertolacci 6.5 TITOLARE SUBITO

Mihajlovic 2


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2015)

Altre 2/3 partite e il Bologna di Donadoni ci prende


----------



## Nicco (13 Dicembre 2015)

Vedendo tutta la partita posso finalmente dire, oramai a natale si può, che Miha ha deluso e va mandato via, il prima possibile. Pazienza se dobbiamo pagare un altro stipendio, serve una persona che dia nuova linfa perché la squadra c'è ma manca la testa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mmm.. Bacca a me è piaciuto a tratti solo nella ripresa, però visto il gol può arrivare a 6.
> Luiz ha fatto proprio poco secondo me, si è mosso molto, ma zero sponde e lui di solito è molto utile alla squadra.



Il gol 50% è merito di Adriano che l'ha smarcato di fronte alla porta, probabilmente a parti invertite Bacca si sarebbe incaponito e non avrebbe dato la palla, se fate le pagelle dovete valutare anche queste cose 
Purtroppo a volte la scelleratezza degli allenatori penalizzano anche i giocatori.
a inizio stagione la nota lieta era stata la coppia Bacca Adriano con il brasiliano che giocava appena dietro e il colombiano a cercare la profondità, ovviamente Miha ha pensato bene di rinunciarvi.
oggi nel primo tempo hanno giocato sulla stessa linea pestandosi i piedi, nella ripresa è stato arretrato leggermente Adriano è hanno subito creato il gol, poi Adriano stava giocando bene ed eravamo pericolosi anche in 10, chiaramente l'allenatore a ben pensato di toglierlo


----------



## Kaladin85 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Un allenatore con le palle, contro un Verona con due giocatori che non si reggevano in piedi e che dopo il pareggio non ha più superato la metà campo, avrebbe tolto de sciglio e messo niang al suo posto.
Lui ha tolto Luiz Adriano...


----------



## Ciachi (13 Dicembre 2015)

Miha ha perso completamente la bussola!!! Proprio poco fa ha sbottato contro l arbitro quando ha sempre detto che lui non parla degli arbitri!!!


----------



## kollaps (13 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il gol 50% è merito di Adriano che l'ha smarcato di fronte alla porta, probabilmente a parti invertite Bacca si sarebbe incaponito e non avrebbe dato la palla, se fate le pagelle dovete valutare anche queste cose
> Purtroppo a volte la scelleratezza degli allenatori penalizzano anche i giocatori.
> a inizio stagione la nota lieta era stata la coppia Bacca Adriano con il brasiliano che giocava appena dietro e il colombiano a cercare la profondità, ovviamente Miha ha pensato bene di rinunciarvi.
> oggi nel primo tempo hanno giocato sulla stessa linea pestandosi i piedi, nella ripresa è stato arretrato leggermente Adriano è hanno subito creato il gol, poi Adriano stava giocando bene ed eravamo pericolosi anche in 10, chiaramente l'allenatore a ben pensato di toglierlo



Anche in quell'occasione doveva togliere Niang...anche perchè se sei in 10 e devi buttarla su, Adriano ti serve di più per tenere su palla e smistarla.
Formazione titolare sbagliata, cambi sbagliati


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Dicembre 2015)

certo che a leggere certi commenti viene la nausea. Fermo restando che io sono stato contrario fin dall'inizio con la scelta di prendere il serbo, sfido chiunque a dire il contrario. Ma cavolo qui fino a pochi giorni fa leggevo di gente che voleva de jong titolare in questo 4 4 2 di melma, affermando che in quel contesto si esaltano le sue caratteristiche. Gente che diceva che montolivo era l'unico centrocampista che pur essendo mediocre poteva dare qualità alla manovra, e la stessa gente affermava anche che bertolacci è solo uno scarparo, incursionista, e adesso grida la sua titolarità a gran voce. Insomma ragazzi, la società sta messa malissimo ma nemmeno noi tifosi scherziamo eh.

Poi che sinisa abbia sbagliato oggi, siamo tutti d'accordo, ma cavolo ha delle melme in panchina. Non fenomeni.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> A questo punto mi sa che arriva Prandelli fino a giugno e poi arriva Gonte



ma figuriamoci se conte viene ad immischiarsi in questa melma. 

prandelli è già più alla canna del gas e ultimamente ha cominciato a leccare, probabile sia fra i papabili per il dopo-sinisa.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma figuriamoci se conte viene ad immischiarsi in questa melma.
> 
> prandelli è già più alla canna del gas e ultimamente ha cominciato a leccare, probabile sia fra i papabili per il dopo-sinisa.



Ma anche Prandelli figuratevi se accetta di allenare mezza stagione, come minimo un contratto di 2 anni lo vuole


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Miha ha perso completamente la bussola!!! Proprio poco fa ha sbottato contro l arbitro quando ha sempre detto che lui non parla degli arbitri!!!



Beh l'arbitraggio oggi è stato clamoroso sarebbe peggio che non ne parlasse


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Vedendo tutta la partita posso finalmente dire, oramai a natale si può, che Miha ha deluso e va mandato via, il prima possibile. Pazienza se dobbiamo pagare un altro stipendio, serve una persona che dia nuova linfa perché la squadra c'è ma manca la testa.



Il problema è che non c'è nessuno di serio con cui sostituirlo. Se a natale lo mandano via e prendono Prandelli siamo punto e a capo.

Questo purtroppo è lo scenario più realistico


----------



## Ciachi (13 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Beh l'arbitraggio oggi è stato clamoroso sarebbe peggio che non ne parlasse



Clamoroso lo è spesso! Perché parlarne solo ora?!? Contro carpi e hellas devi vincere e basta!! Senza errori arbitrali o no!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non c'è nessuno di serio con cui sostituirlo. Se a natale lo mandano via e prendono Prandelli siamo punto e a capo.
> 
> Questo purtroppo è lo scenario più realistico


Spalletti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Spalletti



Non mi pare uno scenario concreto quello di Spalletti e anche ci fosse la proposta per me rifiuterebbe, a meno di ingaggio esagerato


----------



## Hammer (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Clamoroso lo è spesso! Perché parlarne solo ora?!? Contro carpi e hellas devi vincere e basta!! Senza errori arbitrali o no!



Quando ti arbitrano una partita del genere, con due gol regolari - palesemente - annullati, hai diritto di lamentarti. Staremmo parlando di tutt'altra partita e non sentiremmo i requiem


----------



## dyablo65 (13 Dicembre 2015)

stiamo diventando i piangina piu' vincenti al mondo.


sono stufo di questa dirigenza e di questo allenatore .

dimenticavo grazie de jong ci hai fatto vedere la tua , spero , ultima opera come boscaiolo professionista ...addio


----------



## YOLOLIFE (13 Dicembre 2015)

Vabbè Mazzarri è libero!


----------



## rossonerosempre (13 Dicembre 2015)

Prandelli non mi dispiace, comunque è d'obbligo prendere uno che ha esperienza e che ne capisca almeno un pò di più di calcio di Miha.


----------



## [email protected] (13 Dicembre 2015)

ma ora che si fa? Pensare ad un ritiro o a qualche presa di posizione forte da parte della dirigenza? Lo so che da questa società non arriverà mai, pero'.....

...a breve tutti appassionatamente a mangiare il panettone tra sorridi e flash dei fotografi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2015)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Prandelli non mi dispiace, comunque è d'obbligo prendere uno che ha esperienza e che ne capisca almeno un pò di più di calcio di Miha.



Sono questi ragionamenti che affossano il Milan

Le stesse cose che tanti qua dicevano prima di Sinisa con Inzaghi a paragone. 

"Be, almeno lui è allenatore da un po' e capisce sicuramente più di Inzaghi" Cit

Abbiamo visto i risultati. Se viene Prandelli non cambia niente, sarebbe addirittura peggiore la situazione


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Clamoroso lo è spesso! Perché parlarne solo ora?!? Contro carpi e hellas devi vincere e basta!! Senza errori arbitrali o no!



perché ne devi parlare quando è giusto farlo. è giusto oggi perché non è questione di un singolo episodio ma è stata una partita diretta a senso unico, e l'ho capito dai primi 5' quando gli avversari facevano ripetutamente falli su Bonaventura e restavano immacolati


----------



## Ciachi (13 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Quando ti arbitrano una partita del genere, con due gol regolari - palesemente - annullati, hai diritto di lamentarti. Staremmo parlando di tutt'altra partita e non sentiremmo i requiem



Quello di niang non credo si possa chiamare gol annullato!! Ma rimane il fatto che L arbitro è stato scandaloso...non c'è dubbio!!! Ci poteva anche essere un altro rigore su Toni nel 1 tempo se per questo!! 

Ciò non toglie che devi vincere con le ultime in classifica...con o senza favori arbitrali!!


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bonaventura 5
> 
> BONAVENTURA 5 ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> ...



Il primo gol che ha sbagliato nel primo tempo è decisivo dai..


----------



## DannySa (13 Dicembre 2015)

[email protected] ha scritto:


> ma ora che si fa? Pensare ad un ritiro o a qualche presa di posizione forte da parte della dirigenza? Lo so che da questa società non arriverà mai, pero'.....
> 
> ...a breve tutti appassionatamente a mangiare il panettone tra sorridi e flash dei fotografi.



A breve non ci sarà per caso il buon natale in cinese? magari in thailandese? la famigghia prima di tutto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono questi ragionamenti che affossano il Milan
> 
> Le stesse cose che tanti qua dicevano prima di Sinisa con Inzaghi a paragone.
> 
> ...



concordo


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Dicembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> La partita l'ha decisa l'arbitro, due goal annullati, espulsione molto contestabile e rigore a noi non dato.



con Valeri è sempre così purtroppo, e invito a guardare quando questo arbitra la Juventus, li favorisce in maniera clamorosa


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Dicembre 2015)

Non iniziamo a pensare che la colpa sia dell'allenatore, faremmo lo stesso errore fatto negli ultimi tre anni.


----------



## gheorghehagi (13 Dicembre 2015)

Anche miha sembra aver perso un n po quella grinta che lo contraddistingueva


----------



## gheorghehagi (13 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque oggi in campo ho visto solo un giocatore che ha giocato per vincere...il solito bonaventura, cioè quello che ha più coraggio e fiducia nei suoi mezzi...in poche parole quello che viene fischiato meno...se anche gli altri avessero questa fortuna


----------



## Nicco (13 Dicembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non c'è nessuno di serio con cui sostituirlo. Se a natale lo mandano via e prendono Prandelli siamo punto e a capo.
> 
> Questo purtroppo è lo scenario più realistico


Prandelli sa allenare, Spalletti sa allenare...etc etc, anche Miha lo prenderei se non lo avessimo, nel senso che serve una persona discreta ma nuova, è necessario cambiare aria, per salvare la stagione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Dicembre 2015)

ma solo secondo me il coro vogliamo 11 leoni porta una sfiga immensa??


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (13 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi ho seguito Montolivo fresco di rinnovo, per ben 2 volte su calcio d' angolo
gli arriva la palla e invece di tirare in porta se la fa sotto e fa 2 passaggi
sbagliati senza senso, a centrocampo mai propositivo solo passaggi laterali che
sa fare anche il mio cane, cioè questo sarebbe il nostro capitano? ..senza grinta,
senza carattere, pauroso di giocare e tirare in porta in casa contro il verona..
avendogli rinnovato il contratto in settimana deduco che la società punta su di lui
per un progetto futuro.. questa società mi mette paura, questi potrebbero mandarci
in serie B nei prossimi anni..


----------



## 666psycho (13 Dicembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Oggi ho seguito Montolivo fresco di rinnovo, per ben 2 volte su calcio d' angolo
> gli arriva la palla e invece di tirare in porta se la fa sotto e fa 2 passaggi
> sbagliati senza senso, a centrocampo mai propositivo solo passaggi laterali che
> sa fare anche il mio cane, cioè questo sarebbe il nostro capitano? ..senza grinta,
> ...




sei sicuro del rinnovo?? è ufficiale? cmq d'accordissimo con te!


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (13 Dicembre 2015)

Anche oggi Bacca ha segnato sull' unica palla buona che gli hanno
servito, allora tralasciando moduli,tattiche e gioco a questo qui se
gli metti dietro Pirlo segna 2 gol a partita, quindi chi è più incompetente
la società che spende 30 milioni per un cecchino d' aria di rigore e non
gli compra uno dietro che gli serva assist oppure l' allenatore che dopo
4 mesi e chiaro che non riesce ad impostare ne il gioco e ne la squadra
per sfruttare le caratteristiche di questo campione?


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Dicembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Anche oggi Bacca ha segnato sull' unica palla buona che gli hanno
> servito, allora tralasciando moduli,tattiche e gioco a questo qui se
> gli metti dietro Pirlo segna 2 gol a partita, quindi chi è più incompetente
> la società che spende 30 milioni per un cecchino d' aria di rigore e non
> ...


Perfettamente ragione,Bacca con il suo stile di gioco non e' adatto in questa squadra senza un filo logico,questo e' un cecchino d'area di rigore, non deve ricevere palla a centrocampo, va servito in profondita'.Mercato totalmente sbagliato


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Dicembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Oggi ho seguito Montolivo fresco di rinnovo, per ben 2 volte su calcio d' angolo
> gli arriva la palla e invece di tirare in porta se la fa sotto e fa 2 passaggi
> sbagliati senza senso, a centrocampo mai propositivo solo passaggi laterali che
> sa fare anche il mio cane, cioè questo sarebbe il nostro capitano? ..senza grinta,
> ...



Montolivo, se gli metti a fianco un giocatore appena appena decente, gioca meglio; basti pensare che, ultimamente, con Kucka aveva alzato di molto il livello delle sue prestazioni ed in fase difensiva è sempre fondamentale.
Purtroppo ieri ha sofferto per la presenza del paracarro olandese, perchè non ce la fa fisicamente a giocare per due e quindi ha perso lucidità, e si è visto con la miriade di palloni persi.
de Jong è uno dei peggiori cancri del milan degli ultimi anni, quando c'è lui tutto il centrocampo affonda, figuriamoci montolivo che già difetta in personalità


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Montolivo, se gli metti a fianco un giocatore appena appena decente, gioca meglio; basti pensare che, ultimamente, con Kucka aveva alzato di molto il livello delle sue prestazioni ed in fase difensiva è sempre fondamentale.
> Purtroppo ieri ha sofferto per la presenza del paracarro olandese, perchè non ce la fa fisicamente a giocare per due e quindi ha perso lucidità, e si è visto con la miriade di palloni persi.
> de Jong è uno dei peggiori cancri del milan degli ultimi anni, quando c'è lui tutto il centrocampo affonda, figuriamoci montolivo che già difetta in personalità


Condivido, De Jong e' un cancro da anni, mai piaciuto, lentissimo, sempre fuori posizione,Montolivo ieri molto male ma sfido chiunque a giocare bene accanto all'olandese


----------



## zlatan (14 Dicembre 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Abate 7
> Romagnoli 6
> Alex 6
> ...



Abate 7???? Ragazzi cambiamo spacciatore....


----------



## zlatan (14 Dicembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Abate 7???? Ragazzi cambiamo spacciatore....



E non avevo visto Banoventura 5.....
Va bè dai....


----------



## 666psycho (14 Dicembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Abate 7???? Ragazzi cambiamo spacciatore....



saranno stati tutti i suoi cross precisi e gli uomini saltati a alzargli il voto


----------



## Superpippo9 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Condivido, De Jong e' un cancro da anni, mai piaciuto, lentissimo, sempre fuori posizione,Montolivo ieri molto male ma sfido chiunque a giocare bene accanto all'olandese



Ragazzi per favore ancora a cercare di difendere quell' essere che ignobilmente indossa e la nostra maglia e la fascia di capitano.... è un giocatore inguardabile senza un minimo di carattere che in 3 anni per di più è riuscito a far cacciare 4 allenatori!!! tenersi Miha e mandare a casa lui, l ad ex dimissionario, abate, de sciglio, poli, cerci potrebbe essere il primo vero passo verso un ritorno ad un livello decente!!! sottolineo che ad oggi la miglior coppia di cc che abbiamo è di gran lunga quella che l' anno scorso giocava al Genoa....


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (14 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Montolivo, se gli metti a fianco un giocatore appena appena decente, gioca meglio; basti pensare che, ultimamente, con Kucka aveva alzato di molto il livello delle sue prestazioni ed in fase difensiva è sempre fondamentale.
> Purtroppo ieri ha sofferto per la presenza del paracarro olandese, perchè non ce la fa fisicamente a giocare per due e quindi ha perso lucidità, e si è visto con la miriade di palloni persi.
> de Jong è uno dei peggiori cancri del milan degli ultimi anni, quando c'è lui tutto il centrocampo affonda, figuriamoci montolivo che già difetta in personalità



Non credo che sia colpa di De Jong se Montolivo fa pena, purtroppo il capitone non
ha carattere e forse neanche tutte queste blasonate doti tecniche che gli hanno 
sempre affibbiato ( quello che ha fatto in 3 anni Pirlo lo faceva in una partita..)
e comunque oltre a non riuscire neanche più a dettare i tempi di gioco sono
anni che non fa un assist,che non tira in porta (infatti non segna mai) che non
cerca mai il dribling,che non va in profondita,che non lancia,ecc.ecc.
Questo qui di buono ha solo la raccomandazione per il resto non è mai stato 
nessuno altro che capitano o dopo-Pirlo.


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Dicembre 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Non credo che sia colpa di De Jong se Montolivo fa pena, purtroppo il capitone non
> ha carattere e forse neanche tutte queste blasonate doti tecniche che gli hanno
> sempre affibbiato ( quello che ha fatto in 3 anni Pirlo lo faceva in una partita..)
> e comunque oltre a non riuscire neanche più a dettare i tempi di gioco sono
> ...



Sì ma non è colpa sua se qualcuno pretendeva da lui che fosse il dopo-Pirlo.
Montolivo non è un regista e negli ultimi anni ha ulteriormente cambiato modo di giocare, a causa dei limiti fisici: ormai è un mediano, che si piazza davanti alla difesa a fare filtro, e quello lo fa bene, è innegabile, recupera molti palloni e aiuta i centrali in chiusura.
Con le dovute proporzioni qualitative, ricopre il ruolo che ricopriva Van Bommel nel Milan dello scudetto; e a Van Bommel non si chiedevano assist, gol, tiri in porta e azioni in profondità.


----------



## Superpippo9 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Sì ma non è colpa sua se qualcuno pretendeva da lui che fosse il dopo-Pirlo.
> Montolivo non è un regista e negli ultimi anni ha ulteriormente cambiato modo di giocare, a causa dei limiti fisici: ormai è un mediano, che si piazza davanti alla difesa a fare filtro, e quello lo fa bene, è innegabile, recupera molti palloni e aiuta i centrali in chiusura.
> Con le dovute proporzioni qualitative, ricopre il ruolo che ricopriva Van Bommel nel Milan dello scudetto; e a Van Bommel non si chiedevano assist, gol, tiri in porta e azioni in profondità.



Al di là dei limiti tecnici a quest essere mancano quelle doti morali che fanno sì che un giocatore sia la guida della squadra! Non si prende una responsabilità che sia una e la cosa brutta è che sarebbe anche il capitano de sti 4 scappati di casa!!! Per favore non paragoniamolo a Van bommel.... quello è un altro pianeta in tutti i sensi!!!


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Al di là dei limiti tecnici a quest essere mancano quelle doti morali che fanno sì che un giocatore sia la guida della squadra! Non si prende una responsabilità che sia una e la cosa brutta è che sarebbe anche il capitano de sti 4 scappati di casa!!! Per favore non paragoniamolo a Van bommel.... quello è un altro pianeta in tutti i sensi!!!



Ho capito, ma non è che si è autoproclamato leader, affogando nella violenza ogni possibile dissenso...la fascia gli è stata data dalla società, perchè non c'era nessuna altro a cui affidarla (fosse arrivato Ibra, per dire, sarebbe stato lui il capitano).
Voglio dire, per "anzianità di servizio" toccherebbe ad Abate guidare la squadra...


----------



## zlatan (14 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Sì ma non è colpa sua se qualcuno pretendeva da lui che fosse il dopo-Pirlo.
> Montolivo non è un regista e negli ultimi anni ha ulteriormente cambiato modo di giocare, a causa dei limiti fisici: ormai è un mediano, che si piazza davanti alla difesa a fare filtro, e quello lo fa bene, è innegabile, recupera molti palloni e aiuta i centrali in chiusura.
> Con le dovute proporzioni qualitative, ricopre il ruolo che ricopriva Van Bommel nel Milan dello scudetto; e a Van Bommel non si chiedevano assist, gol, tiri in porta e azioni in profondità.



Van Bommel era davvero un professore... Non era Pirlo, aveva altre caratteristiche, ma era davvero un gran giocatore... Paragonare anche alla lontana un giocatore come Montolivo, a Van Bommel, è semplicemente pazzesco. Ora, ho capito cosa dici te, cioè che Montolivo non è mai stato un Pirlo, e che ultimamente è diventato un buon recuperatore di palloni alla Van Bommel, ma se paragoni le palle di Van Bommel a quello di Capitan Bromuro, siamo davvero fuori strada. Come scarsone davanti alla difesa se abbiamo deciso che il regista dai piedi buoni è un optional, basta e avanza uno scarsone come De Jong...
Ah come palle intendo quelle vicine al pistolino non le palle recuperate....


----------



## Kaladin85 (15 Dicembre 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Van Bommel era davvero un professore... Non era Pirlo, aveva altre caratteristiche, ma era davvero un gran giocatore... Paragonare anche alla lontana un giocatore come Montolivo, a Van Bommel, è semplicemente pazzesco. Ora, ho capito cosa dici te, cioè che Montolivo non è mai stato un Pirlo, e che ultimamente è diventato un buon recuperatore di palloni alla Van Bommel, ma se paragoni le palle di Van Bommel a quello di Capitan Bromuro, siamo davvero fuori strada. Come scarsone davanti alla difesa se abbiamo deciso che il regista dai piedi buoni è un optional, basta e avanza uno scarsone come De Jong...
> Ah come palle intendo quelle vicine al pistolino non le palle recuperate....



No, purtroppo de Jong non basta, e domenica ha dimostrato perchè.
La nostra difesa è troppo debole per permettersi di non avere un giocatore che le dia copertura, non possiamo sacrificare un centrocampista difensivo per aggiungere qualità in mezzo al campo.
E siccome noi un Allan in rosa non ce l'abbiamo, l'unica opzione è Montolivo.


E proprio per questo, tutti quelli che invocano maggiore qualità in mezzo al campo, dimenticano un particolare: se aggiungi qualità e togli copertura, rischi le imbarcate, visto che la difesa è composta da abate, alex e de sciglio.
Finchè non si interviene seriamente in difesa, non possiamo permetterci un centrocampo di qualità, servirà sempre un giocatore piazzato sulla nostra trequarti a dare una mano ai centrali difensivi e quello Montolivo lo sta facendo bene.


----------



## zlatan (15 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> No, purtroppo de Jong non basta, e domenica ha dimostrato perchè.
> La nostra difesa è troppo debole per permettersi di non avere un giocatore che le dia copertura, non possiamo sacrificare un centrocampista difensivo per aggiungere qualità in mezzo al campo.
> E siccome noi un Allan in rosa non ce l'abbiamo, l'unica opzione è Montolivo.
> 
> ...



Ma no dai Montolivo non fa bene niente... De Jong Domenica è stato pazzesco, ma erano 2 mesi che non giocava, l'anno disgraziato scorso, è stato a lungo tra i migliori. Ha bisogno di giocare per entrare in forma, Montolivo anche se gioca fa schifo. RIpeto non sono per De Jong senza se e senza ma, sono per De Jong se si deve scegliere tra lui e capitan bromuro (cit.). Poi dirò una pazzia, ma io vorrei vedere Kucka con Bertolacci in mezzo, in questo momento sono loro la migliore coppia, e ho detto tutto......


----------

